# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junamatkustamisen kovat hinnat

## kemkim

Miksi junamatkustaminen on niin järkyttävän kallista? Junalla on kiva matkustaa, kun se on ekologinen ja kulku on tasaista, mutta ne hinnat. 

Kaukoliikenteessä Helsingistä Tampereelle menopaluu maksaa bussilla 36 euroa ja InterCityllä 49.80 euroa. Tyypillinen nuuka matkustaja vertailee hintoja ja toteaa, että jos on edes kaksi matkustajaa, tulee halvemmaksi mennä bussilla tai autolla.

Lähiliikenteen hinnat ovat suunnilleen samat kuin autoon maksaisi bensat, toki halvemmatkin voisivat olla mutta kyllä noista Sm4-matkoista mielellään maksaakin vähän. Kuukausilipun etuna autoon nähden on myös se, että saa vapaasti matkustella niin paljon kuin huvittaa. Ei sitä kyllä tule paljoa tehtyä, mutta mahdollisuus rajattomaan "ilmaiseen" matkustamiseen lämmittää mieltä.

Mistä ne kaikki matkustajat ilmestyvät VR:lle, vaikka nuo kaukoliikenteen hinnat ovat noin sikakalliita? Miksi VR ei ota käyttöön ns. karjaluokkaa niille, jotka haluavat matkustaa halvalla bussin mukavuudella.

----------


## kuukanko

Taajamajunalla Helsingistä Tampereelle maksaa 19,40 euroa ja kestää reilut kaksi tuntia, bussilla maksaa 20,00 euroa ja kestää melkein kolme tuntia. Eli junallakin löytyy se hintaherkille kelpaava vaihtoehto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistä ne kaikki matkustajat ilmestyvät VR:lle, vaikka nuo kaukoliikenteen hinnat ovat noin sikakalliita? Miksi VR ei ota käyttöön ns. karjaluokkaa niille, jotka haluavat matkustaa halvalla bussin mukavuudella.


Olen ihmetellyt kanssa tuota. Vielä 70-luvulla junalla matkustaminen oli todella halpaa autoiluun ja muihin liikennemuotoihin verrattuna, mutta nyt ei enää. Mutta silloin se oli myös hidasta ja kalustona käytettiin yleisesti vanhoja natisevia, vetoisia ja epäsiistejä puuvaunuja, ja rautatieasemat olivat lähinnä pultsareiden kokoontumispaikkoja. VR:n jälkeenjääneisyys ja kannattamattomuus oli siihen aikaan yleinen pilkan aihe. 

Sitä taas ihmettelen, miksi ei VR kannata nykyisillä hinnoilla, kun ottaa huomioon että kalusto on yhtä nykyaikaista kuin missä tahansa Eurooppaa, kaikkkialla yhtä siistiä ja steriiliä kuin lentokoneessa ja kentillä, ja säästöä pitäisi syntyä kalustonkierron nopeutumisen ja rajujen henkilöstövähennysten ansiosta. 

Johtuukohan siitä että suurin osa matkustajista matkustaa reiluilla alennuksilla kuten opiskelijat ja eläkeläiset tai ilmaiseksi kuten  varusmiehet ja VR:n henkilökunta perheenjäsenineen? 

Karjavaunuluokan eli kolmannen matkustusluokan palauttaminen vanhaan tyyliin ei onnistuisi, koska kansainväliset määräykset kieltävät sen. 3. ja sitä alemmat luokat poistettiin kaikista Euroopan maista v 1956.

Sensijaan hinnoittelua voi kehittää joustavammaksi, niin että hinta määräytyisi junavuoron täyttöasteen, ostohetken ja vaihto-oikeuden mukaan, kuten lentoyhtiöt harrastavat. Kalleinta pitäisi aina olla ostaa matkalippu vasta sitten kun nousee kyytiin. Opiskelijoille, eläkeläisille ym pitäisi olla omat paikkakiintiöt joihin saa täyden alennuksen. 

Vaikka lentoyhtiöiden pisteenkeräysjärjestelmät ovat mielestäni veronkiertoa ja humpuukia, niin VR:llä ei ole nykyisessä kilpailutilanteessa muuta mahdollisuutta kuin ottaa käyttöön oma vastaava järjestelmä. Jos kanta-asiakasta ei hemmotella millään tavalla, niin kanta-asiakkaita ei ole eikä tule. Vähimmäisvaatimus olisi liittyminen jommankumman suuren kauppaketjun etukorttijärjestelmään. 

VR:n pitäisi myös neuvotella oikeus myydä alkoholia ja tupakkaa verovapaasti EU:n ulkopuolelle suuntautuvilla junavuoroilla, ja ryhtyä ajamaan ns 20 tunnin risteilyjunia, Venäjän Karjalaan ja Pietariin. Tällaiselle toiminnalle olisi takuulla kysyntää. Viisumikäytäntö lyhyille Venäjän-matkoille on saatava edullisemmaksi ja nopeammaksi. Muussa tapauksessa mistään luotijunistakaan Hki-Pietari reitillä ole mitään hyötyä. 

Tässä oli muutama ehdotus. Joilla on parempia, täydentäkööt listaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

Miksi pitää eri junissa olla eri hinnat? Ne onnekkaat, jotka asuvat taajamajunan pysähdyspaikan lähellä saavat nauttia hyvästä palvelusta halpaan hintaan ja vastaavasti ne onnettomat, jotka joutuvat kulkemaan Pendolinolla, joutuvat maksamaan kovan hinnan.

Sveitsissä kaikilla junilla on sama hinta tyypistä riippumatta. Jos ostaa menopaluulipun, ei tarvitse tietää, palaako IC- vai ICN-junalla; hinta on sama eikä paikkavarausta tarvita. Mikä hitaassa Pendolinossa on niin paljon parempaa nopeaan taajamajunaan verrattuna, että siitä pitäisi maksaa enemmän?

Sveitsissäkin junaliput ovat kalliita, mutta en tiedä ketään itseni lisäksi, joka olisi ostanut lippuja täydellä hinnalla. Käytännössä kaikilla matkustajilla on puolen hinnan kortti, jolla voi matkustaa joka junalla (myös "yksityisillä" junayhtiöillä) puoleen hintaan. Pitkillä matkoilla (esim. menopaluu Genevestä Baseliin, 2 h 40 min/suunta) ei kannata maksaa edes puolta hintaa; päivälippu on halvempi ja kelpaa junien lisäksi mm. busseissa, raitiovaunuissa, funikulaareissa ja laivoissa koko Sveitsissä. Koska Suomeen saadaan päivälippu?

----------


## kemkim

> Sveitsissäkin junaliput ovat kalliita, mutta en tiedä ketään itseni lisäksi, joka olisi ostanut lippuja täydellä hinnalla. Käytännössä kaikilla matkustajilla on puolen hinnan kortti, jolla voi matkustaa joka junalla (myös "yksityisillä" junayhtiöillä) puoleen hintaan. Pitkillä matkoilla (esim. menopaluu Genevestä Baseliin, 2 h 40 min/suunta) ei kannata maksaa edes puolta hintaa; päivälippu on halvempi ja kelpaa junien lisäksi mm. busseissa, raitiovaunuissa, funikulaareissa ja laivoissa koko Sveitsissä. Koska Suomeen saadaan päivälippu?


Kerro lisää, mikä on Sveitsin matkalippukäytäntö joukkoliikenteessä? Jos kaikki matkustajat käytännössä saavat alennuksia, miksi täyshinnat ovat edes olemassa? Tuo on hirveän hyvä, jos sama lippu käy sekä junissa, että busseissa.

----------


## vompatti

> Kerro lisää, mikä on Sveitsin matkalippukäytäntö joukkoliikenteessä? Jos kaikki matkustajat käytännössä saavat alennuksia, miksi täyshinnat ovat edes olemassa?


Omien kokemusten mukaan täyshinnat ovat niitä varten, jotka eivät tiedä paljonko matkustavat ja siksi miettivät kannattaako puolen hinnan kortti ostaa (66 euroa/kk tai 100 euroa/vuosi). Kokemuksesta voin kertoa, että jos olette yli kuukauden Sveitsissä, ostakaa vuoden kortti.

Päivälipun hinta on 56 frangia eli noin 37 euroa. Tosin juuri nyt tuo kortti on tarjouksessa ja maksaa vain 26 euroa. Päivälipun ostamiseen tarvitaan puolen hinnan kortti.

Päiväkortin voi ostaa myös koko vuodeksi, hinta on hieman alle 6000 euroa. Lisäksi on General Abonnement (GA) -kortti, joka käytännössä antaa samat matkustusmahdollisuudet, mutta maksaa vain 2000 euroa vuodessa. Pariskunnasta toinen maksaa GA-kortista vain 1300 euroa, 6-16-vuotiaille lapsille 400 euroa vuodessa. Eläkeläiset ja 16-25-vuotiaat saavat GA-kortin noin 1500 eurolla.

Lisäksi on 16-25-vuotiailla mahdollisuus matkustaa ilmaiseksi tietyillä junilla. Olisikohan ollut niin, että joku ikäryhmä voi matkustaa kello 19 jälkeen ilmaiseksi? Ilmaismatkat saa kortilla, joka maksaa 66 euroa vuodessa. Joku nuori voisi kertoa asiasta paremmin.

Lisäksi huhu kertoo, että pienissä kunnissa on kunnantalolla päivälippuja, joita voi käydä lainaamassa. Matkoista ei tarvitse siis maksaa mitään! Kokonaisuutena matkustus on halpaa, sillä onnekkaat eivät maksa veroja lainkaan! Näihin onnekkaisiin kuuluvat mm. monien kansainvälisten järjestöjen (esim. CERN) työntekijät ja Zugin asukkaat. Sen sijaan onneton Schumacher joutuu maksamaan miljoona frangia veroja vuodessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisikohan ollut niin, että joku ikäryhmä voi matkustaa kello 19 jälkeen ilmaiseksi? Ilmaismatkat saa kortilla, joka maksaa 66 euroa vuodessa. Joku nuori voisi kertoa asiasta paremmin.


Aikataulukirjojen takaa löytyy kattava lippuinformaatio. Opiskelijoille on tarjolla illalla ilmaiset matkat tarjoava kortti, se tosin edellyttää puolen hinnan kortin ostamista. Foorumin ylläpitäjällä ainakin on tuoreet aikataulukirjat, sieltä löytyy ne tarkat tiedot  :Wink:

----------


## vko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut vompatti
> 
> Olisikohan ollut niin, että joku ikäryhmä voi matkustaa kello 19 jälkeen ilmaiseksi? Ilmaismatkat saa kortilla, joka maksaa 66 euroa vuodessa. Joku nuori voisi kertoa asiasta paremmin.
> 
> 
> Aikataulukirjojen takaa löytyy kattava lippuinformaatio. Opiskelijoille on tarjolla illalla ilmaiset matkat tarjoava kortti, se tosin edellyttää puolen hinnan kortin ostamista. Foorumin ylläpitäjällä ainakin on tuoreet aikataulukirjat, sieltä löytyy ne tarkat tiedot


Lainataan suoraan voimassa olevan juna-/laiva-aikataulukirjan sivulta 1886:




> The "Track 7" offer puts young persons at an advantage
> 
> *"Track 7" plus Half-Fare Card: the cute combination*
> "Track 7" is available to youths up to 25 years who hold a Half-Fare Card.
> This combination gives free travel in 2nd class starting at 7 p.m. until the last transport services of the day, all over Switzerland.
> 
> *This is how it functions:*
> Those who already have the Half-Fare Card, just buy a "Track 7" for a mere CHF 99.-. The first day of validity of "Track 7" must be within the validity period of the Half-Fare Card.
> 
> ...


Eli tuon mukaan ei tarvitse olla edes opiskelija, riittää että on alle 25-vuotias.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuo on hirveän hyvä, jos sama lippu käy sekä junissa, että busseissa.


Taustalla on se, että Sveitsin joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on aivan erilainen kuin Suomen. Kaikki julkinen liikenne on julkisen vallan järjestämää eivätkä bussit ja junat kilpaile toistensa kanssa, kuten Suomessa. Sveitsissä kaikki isojen kaupunkien välinen runkoliikenne hoidetaan junilla ja busseja käytetään paikallisliikenteen lisäksi vain liityntään maaseudulta rautatieasemille.

----------


## JE

Ennen kuin Suomen järjestelmä haukutaan lyttyyn, on syytä muistaa, että kalliimpiakin hintoja on nähty. Esimerkiksi Ruotsiin verrattuna täällä matkustetaan kaukojunissa pilkkahinnoilla. Toisaalta ainakin tietyillä alueilla paikallisliikenne toimii Ruotsissa paremmin. Ja syynä on juuri se, että samat liput kelpaavat sekä junassa että bussissa. Nythän VR:n liput tai edes VR:n myöntämät opiskelijakortit eivät kelpaa busseissa. Eikä VR:n itsensä omistama Pohjolan liikenne ole tässä mikään poikkeus.

----------


## Compact

VR-konserni omistaa täysin myös Napapiirin Turistiauto Oy:n, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n sekä Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne Oy:n Pohjolan Liikenne Oy:n lisäksi.

Pyhtääläinen Purolan Liikenne Oy:kin kuuluu konserniin, mutta lienee rahtiyhtiö.

Oy Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto - Huvudstadregionens Tågpark Ab omistetaan 35 prosenttisesti.

----------


## CF65

> Sensijaan hinnoittelua voi kehittää joustavammaksi, niin että hinta määräytyisi junavuoron täyttöasteen, ostohetken ja vaihto-oikeuden mukaan, kuten lentoyhtiöt harrastavat. Kalleinta pitäisi aina olla ostaa matkalippu vasta sitten kun nousee kyytiin. Opiskelijoille, eläkeläisille ym pitäisi olla omat paikkakiintiöt joihin saa täyden alennuksen. 
> 
> Vaikka lentoyhtiöiden pisteenkeräysjärjestelmät ovat mielestäni veronkiertoa ja humpuukia, niin VR:llä ei ole nykyisessä kilpailutilanteessa muuta mahdollisuutta kuin ottaa käyttöön oma vastaava järjestelmä. Jos kanta-asiakasta ei hemmotella millään tavalla, niin kanta-asiakkaita ei ole eikä tule. Vähimmäisvaatimus olisi liittyminen jommankumman suuren kauppaketjun etukorttijärjestelmään.


Rainer kirjoittaa asiaa. Olen jo pitkään ihmetellyt miksei VR:llä ole minkäänlaista kanta-asiakasjärjestelmää, edes nimellistä tällaista. Ei kerry  minkäänlaisia edes näennäisiä plussa- tai bonuspisteitä mihinkään, matkustatpa miten paljon tai vähän tahansa YTV-alueen ulkopuolisilla junilla (joissa hinta määräytyy matkan pituuden, matkustusluokan (jos 1.lk junassa vielä on) ja junan "tason" mukaan (Pendolino/IC/IC2/taajamajuna/muu), ei matka-ajan (junan nopeuden) mukaan).

Hinta määräytyy sen mukaan, minkälaisessa junassa istut, ei sen mukaan,  kuinka kauan matka kestää.

Jos matkustat säännöllisesti samaa väliä joka työpäivä tietynlaisessa junassa, tarjolla on ja voi olla kannattavaa hankkia kuukausilippu jolla saa pienen alennuksen (jos junan "taso" ei muutu). Jos matkustat samaa väliä (esim. Hki-Tre) vaikkapa 15-20 kertaa vuodessa, mitään alennuksia ei saa (opiskelijoita tai eläkeläisiä lukuunottamatta joilla on omat prosenttialennuksensa), ja hinta määräytyy joka kerta erikseen sen mukaan, minkä "tasoisella" (ei nopeuksisella) junalla matkustat.

Esimerkiksi Saksassa on usein matkustaville tarjolla vuodeksi kerrallaan hankittava maksullinen henkilökohtainen BahnCard, jolla saa eri tasoisia alennuksia matkalipun hinnasta. Bahncard 25:n ostaja maksaa kortistaan tietyn hinnan ja saa sillä 25% alennuksen matkalipun normaalihinnasta. BahnCard 50:n hankinta maksaa enemmän, mutta sillä saa jo 50% alennuksen normaalihinnasta. Saksassa on toki vielä käytössä järkevä käytäntö hinnoitella matka (=oikeus kulkea tietty asemaväli junassa) ja siihen käytetty istuin (=ei varausta/2.lk/IC/ICE/1.lk jne.) erikseen, minkä VR poisti Suomesta jo muutama vuosi sitten.

Outoa kyllä, toinen valtion omistama kotimaan liikenteessä toimiva yhtiö Finnair jakaa asiakkailleen Finnair Plus - eli kanta-asiakaspisteitä myös jokaisesta Finnairilla tehdystä kotimaanlennosta. Mutta Finnairilla onkin kilpailijoita (myös kotimaassa) ja yhtiö harjoittaa liikennettä myös ulkomaille.

VR:n hinta- ja asiakaspolitiikka henkilöliikenteessä ei tietysti muutu yhtään mihinkään niin kauan kuin ko. yhtiöllä on turvattu monopoli Suomen rautatieliikenteeseen. Ja kuten tälläkin foorumilla on useampaan kertaan todettu, ei ole todennäköistä että eduskunta tekisi päätöksen kilpailun vapauttamisesta ainakaan henkilöliikenteen osalta lähivuosien (-vuosikymmenen) aikana.

Jotain edes kosmettista vastaantuloa VR:ltä toivoisin näinäkin vuosina.

----------


## 339-DF

Sveitsin rautateitä ei voi kuin ihailla. Jos meillä olisi vastaava järjestelmä, niin A-junassa Leppävaaraan olisi ensimmäinen luokka ja R-juna vastaisi tasoltaan Pendolinoa kaksine ravintolavaunuineen ja tupakkaosastoineen. Se, jos mikä, on palvelua. Tosin päätellen siitä, että sveitsiläisissä junissa saattaa olla yhtä paljon 1. ja 2. luokan vaunuja, he ovat myös valmiita maksamaan palvelusta.

Miksi ihmeessä on tehty euroopanlaajuinen päätös 3. luokan lakkauttamisesta? Olisikohan asiaa syytä tarkistaa nyt halpalentojen aikakaudella? Jos IC:n lopussa olisi muutama 3. luokan selkeästi edullisempi vaunu, niin sinne voisi ensinnäkin ajaa kaikki 50% alennuksella kulkevat (jos haluavat 2. luokkaan, niin maksavat siitä myös extraa) ja sitten tietysti tällä tavoin kyettäisiin tarjoamaan ajallisesti ja rahallisesti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto bussiliikenteelle.

----------


## JE

Sitä en mene sanomaan, onko "kanta-asiakkuus" oikea ratkaisu kehittää palveluja. Mutta se on selvä, että tavalla taikka toisella VR:n pitäisi muistaa junalla säännöllisesti matkustavia. Esimerkiksi kymmenen (yhdentoista) matkan lipun tuoma säästö on mitätön.

Sanoisin, että muutaman vuoden takaisessa lippu-uudistuksessa oli kaikkien epäkohtien alku ja juuri. Uudistushan tuli pitkälti niiden valitusten perusteella, mitä eri "junalaadut" aiheuttivat. Lopputulos oli kuitenkin aivan eri kuin mitä käyttäjät olivat toivoneet: lippu oli aina ostettava tiettyyn junaan, ja eri junalaaduille oli omat lippunsa, joten tosiasiassa Pendolino on ykkösluokka, IC kakkosluokka ja pikajuna kolmosluokka, jos vähän kärjistetään - sillä kummallisuudella että halvempi kakkosluokka on yhtä tasokas kuin kalliimpi ykkönen. Ja jos junaansa ei tiennyt, olikin paikan kanssa pahimmillaan melkoinen sumpliminen - sillä erotuksella aiempaan, että nyt paikkalipun hinta oli maksettava pikajunassakin. Ei mikään hauska juttu, jos nousee autiolta asemalta (lue: asemalta, jonka asiakaspalvelu ei sisälly VR:n palvelukonseptiin), ja joutuu useamman kerran vaeltamaan junan päästä päähän tyhjää paikkaa etsimässä. Uudistuksen kruunasi sitten sen yksinkertaisimman kanta-asiakasedun, menopaluulippujen jättäminen pois.

Junalaatujen väliset hintaerot olisikin viimeistään nyt lakkautettava. Jos IC:tä ja Pendolinoa tahdotaan pitää pikajunaa kalliimpina, on aika palata aiempaan lisämaksukäytäntöön niiden osalta.

----------


## Rbnqss

Kanta-asiakkuus ei kuulosta hyvältä, tai tietty riippuu kuinka paljon junaa käyttää, ei se kuitenkaan houkuttelisi uusia makustajia. VR:n pendolino ei kallistu, hinnat kylläkin, tällähetkellä tuntuu todella järkevältä maksaa 5.50 e kalliimpi hinta Helsinki - Joensuu ja istua yli puoli tuntia pidempään pendolinossa. Toisekseen, sanokaa mun sanoneen etttä kun aikataulukausi vaihtuu, nousee taas lippujen hinnat, vaikka valtio VR:ää tukeekin seuraavat 25 vuotta. Itselläni työmatka Helsinkiin ja Tampereelle, porukkaa kyydissä useempi, tulee halvemmaksi matkustaa autolla kuin junalla, kun siitä ryhmäalennuksesta ei ole hyötyä. Eipä taida VR asiakkaita haluta...

----------


## 339-DF

Tuntuu siltä, että kaikista simppelein keino olisi se ikivanha: sadan kilometrin matka junalla maksaa x euroa, kulkee sen sitten millaisella junalla tahansa. Ja samalla voitaisiin unohtaa kaiken maailman IC:t ja EC:t ja IC2:t ja pendoliinot sun muut muka-brändit. On nopeita pikajunia ja kaikilla asemilla pysähtyviä henkilöjunia. Ja Hki-Tre maksaa saman verran, kulkee sen sitten pika- tai henkilöjunalla.

Ykkösluokassa lippu voisi sitten olla 1,5x euroa ja kolmosluokassa 0,5x euroa. Ja ihan kaikissa junissa ei tarvitsisi olla kaikkia kolmea luokkaa.

Paikkalipun voisi lunastaa lisämaksusta 1. ja 2. luokkaan, jos haluaa. Muttei 3. luokkaan. Ja kaukojunissa on mielestäni syytä olla ainakin kahvilatasoinen ravintolavaunu, johon vaikka olisi pääsy 1. ja 2. luokan matkustajilla muttei 3., jos sitä halpakonseptia halutaan käyttää.

Erilaiset opiskelija/eläkeläisalennukset lakkaisivat olemasta. Niistä nauttineet voisivat edelleen matkustaa samalla hinnalla kuin tähänkin asti, mutta nyt 3. luokassa. Tai maksamalla lisää niin paremmassa luokassa. 2. luokka olisi edelleen "oletusasetus" "normaalille" matkustajalle.

Nämä nyt ovat tällaisia hetkessä mieleen juolahtaneita ajatuksia, niiden käyttökelpoisuudesta en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta kommentteja kuuntelen mielellään.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos meillä olisi vastaava järjestelmä, niin A-junassa Leppävaaraan olisi ensimmäinen luokka ja R-juna vastaisi tasoltaan Pendolinoa kaksine ravintolavaunuineen ja tupakkaosastoineen.


Eiköhän nuo A-junat ja muutkin kirjainjunat ole pääasiassa YTV:n liikennettä, joten YTV päättää millaisella kalustolla niitä ajetaan. Sveitsissä tällaisia kaupunkiseutujen "yhteistyövaliokuntia" on jokaisessa vähänkään suuremmassa kaupungissa. Ja harvassa kaupunkiseutujunassa on ravintolavaunua.

Tupakkaosastot poistuvat (poistuivat?) kaikista SBB:n junista tänä syksynä. Osa yksityisistä yhtiöistä, esim. BAM, poisti ne jo aiemmin.

Sveitsiläiset junat eivät ole sen mukavampia kuin suomalaisetkaan. Esimerkiksi Geneven kaupunkijunissa ei ole matalaa lattiaa. Kaikissa junissa penkit ovat vastakkain aivan kuten sameissa Suomessa. Tästä seuraa se, että penkkejä ei voi kallistaa. Tällaiset junatko te haluatte Suomeenkin?

----------


## 339-DF

En nyt ihan tosissani ollut ajamassa ykkösluokkaa Leppävaaran paikallisjuniin, mutta hienolta se tuntuu, että jossain päin maailmaa tuollainenkin kannattaa. Se, onko liikennöitsijä YTV vai VR vai joku XYZ ei tietenkään sulje pois vaikka pelkän 1. luokan junan ajamista, jos se on liikennöitsijän mielestä kannattavaa. Meillä ei taida eka luokka kannattaa kaukojunissakaan, kun kymmenestä vaunusta ehkä puolikas, jos enää sekään, on 1. luokkaa.

Tupakkaosastoja oli ainakin lokakuun lopulla junissa. Tuo ravintolavaunujuttu perustuu yhteen ainoaan havaintoon, en ole Sveitsin junien ekspertti. Mutta ko. juna oli Zürichistä tunnin matkan päähän kulkeva, tiheästi pysähtyvä "kaukojuna", siitä vertaukseni R-junaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Tuo ravintolavaunujuttu perustuu yhteen ainoaan havaintoon, en ole Sveitsin junien ekspertti. Mutta ko. juna oli Zürichistä tunnin matkan päähän kulkeva, tiheästi pysähtyvä "kaukojuna", siitä vertaukseni R-junaan.


Todennäköisesti kaukojunassa onkin kaksi ravintolavaunua silloin, kun veturi on keskellä junaa. Yhdellä ravintolavaunulla ajettaessa eivät kaikki matkustajat pääsisi ravintolaan, sillä veturin läpi ei voi kulkea.

En minäkään ole mikään ekspertti.

----------


## Harri Turunen

VR:n ongelma on tosiaan monopoli raideliikenteessä. Eiköhän tuo puoli korjaudu EU:n asettamien vaatimusten myötä, vaikkakin Suomen rautateiden ominaispiirteet omat haasteensa kilpailulla asettavat.

Sen sijaan minulle VR:n palvelut ovat sopineet varsin hyvin. 50% alennuskortin ansiosta hinnat ovat varsin kohtuullisia, pakollinen paikanvaraus on mukava, joskin vaatii sen että tietää viikonloppureissulle lähtiessä millä junalla tulee palaamaan (kun maalla eivät asemat pahemmin viikonloppuisin ole auki). Pendoliinoa en juurikaan ole voinut käyttää, koska sillä ei pääse (suoraan) Pännäisiin, mutta ne muutamat matkat mitä sillä olen Hesan ja Turun väliä reissannut, ovat olleet oleellisesti mukavempia muihin juniin verrattuna - kiitos paineistuksen. Kaksikerrosvaunut olivat myös erinomainen uudistus, tehokasta tilankäyttöä ja lyhentävät laitureilla kävelyn tarvetta (ja maalla kaikkiin laitureihin eivät pitkät perinteiset junat sovikaan).

Kehittämisehdotuksia VR:lle: paikan lunastaminen junassa eli konduktöörillä pitäisi olla pääte, josta näkisi mitkä paikat ovat vapaita mistä mihin; 2-kerroksiset ravintolavaunut olisivat myös paikallaan, jolloin useampi pääsisi käyttämään ravintolapalveluja täydessä junassa.

Yleisesti ottaen olen sitä mieltä, että liikenteen pitäisi olla itsessään kannattavaa. Julkisen tuen käyttämiseen jonkun liikennemuodon subventointiin pitäisi olla erittäin vahva syy. Sellainen syy voisi olla esimerkiksi ympäristöystävällisyys - mikäli perustelu on todellinen. Onko junaliikenne todella ympäristöystävällisempi muoto, erityisesti siellä missä liikenne nykyään on kannattamatonta? Roudataan satoja tonneja rautaa muutaman kymmenen matkustajan kuljettamiseksi - ei vaikuta kovin järkevältä. Tosin, ennen kuin lähtisin vaatimaan junavuorojen lakkauttamista, pitäisi junaliikenne vapauttaa kilpailulle. Sen jälkeen VR lakkauttakoon kannattamattoman liikenteen.

----------


## Madmax

> Taajamajunalla Helsingistä Tampereelle maksaa 19,40 euroa ja kestää reilut kaksi tuntia, bussilla maksaa 20,00 euroa ja kestää melkein kolme tuntia. Eli junallakin löytyy se hintaherkille kelpaava vaihtoehto.


Miksiköhän junan matkaaika on laitettu alakanttiin ja bussin yläkanttiin.
Pikajuna vie Tampereen 2.15. Taajamajuna 2.25.

Bussilta sama väli vie reitistä riippuen 2.15 ja 2.50 välillä pääasiassa kuitenkin 2.30 tai alle. 8)

----------


## kuukanko

Vaihdoton taajamajuna (esim. juna 223) vie Helsingistä Tampereelle 2:12. Bussien express- ja pikavuorojen matka-aika on keskimäärin vähän yli 2:30.

----------


## kuukanko

> VR:n ongelma on tosiaan monopoli raideliikenteessä.


Vaikka se on VR:n ongelma, niin se ei ole yksin VR:n ongelma. Lähes kaikissa Euroopan maissa vanhat valtiolliset rautatieyhtiöt ovat tehottomia ja jäykkiä. VR:n tällä palstalla saama kritiikki on ehkä suhteetonta tätä taustaa vasten. Jos asukaspohjaa on riittävästi, voi tehotonkin yhtiö hoitaa paljon liikennettä kannattavasti. Yhtiöt tehostavat toimintojaan jonkun verran joka tapauksessa, mutta vasta kilpailu pakottaa ne rajuihin muutoksiin (esim. henkilöstön etujen leikkaaminen ei ole mahdollista, ennen kuin työpaikat ovat vaarassa).

Kun valtio vaatii VR:ltä tulosta, se ei valitettavasti tee riittävästi eroa siinä, parannetaanko kannattavuutta nostamalla hintoja, vähentämällä palvelua vai tehostamalla toimintaa. Siksi kannattavuuden vaatiminen on johtanut myös hintojen nostamiseen ja palvelun vähentämiseen.

----------


## moxu

Kun runsaat kymmenen vuotta sitten kuljin viikottain junalla silloisten opiskelu-, työ- ja kotipaikkakuntieni välillä, maksoi edestakainen opiskelijalippu (eli yhdensuuntainen normaalilippu) 44 markkaa. Nyt edestakainen matka samojen asemien välillä maksaa opiskelija-alennuksen kera 20 euroa 70 senttiä, mikä lienee myös opiskelijan meno-paluu-hinta -edellyttäen, että junaksi sattuu se todennäköisin, eli IC. 

Jokin tässä ei nyt ihan mene kohdalleen. Junalippujen hintoja on nostettu ja samaan aikaan junassa matkustamisesta on tehty hankalaa -lippu pitää käydä ostamassa, sitten pitää mennä junaan tiettyyn vaunuun ja ottaa siellä paikka, jonka automatiikka on määrännyt -ja paluumatkalla sama ruljanssi uudestaan. Ei ihme, ettei junamatkailu juuri innosta...

Helsingin ja Turun välillä VR:n todennäköisin kuljetushinta on 24,90, joka edestakaisella matkalla tuplaantuu. Vainion Liikenne tarjoaa saman matkan edestakaisin summalla 43,40 (muistaakseni, joka tapauksessa aika paljon junalippua halvemmalla). Tampereelle voisi sitten tietysti rytkyttää lähijunalla, mutta Väinö Paunun bussilla meno-paluun saa hintaan 36, joka on kaikkia yksittäisiä junalippuja edullisempi vaihtoehto. Ja todennäköisyys, että taajamajuna sattuisi kohdalle, on aika paljon pienempi, kuin muut junatyypit...

----------


## kemkim

> Kun runsaat kymmenen vuotta sitten kuljin viikottain junalla silloisten opiskelu-, työ- ja kotipaikkakuntieni välillä, maksoi edestakainen opiskelijalippu (eli yhdensuuntainen normaalilippu) 44 markkaa. Nyt edestakainen matka samojen asemien välillä maksaa opiskelija-alennuksen kera 20 euroa 70 senttiä, mikä lienee myös opiskelijan meno-paluu-hinta -edellyttäen, että junaksi sattuu se todennäköisin, eli IC.


Näinhän se on. Opiskelijahinnat sopisivat minusta perushinnaksi junille, tuskinpa VR tappiokseen opiskelijoita ja eläkeläisiä kuljettelee. Nämä hinnat ovat kilpailukykyisiä jopa pienikulutuksisen bensa-auton pelkkiin bensoihin, joten niillä ihmiset saataisiin juniin. Erityisesti perheet, joiden matkustaminen tulee helposti hirveän kalliiksi. On hullua, että bussi, joka on saastuttavampi ja työvoimaintensiivisempi kuljetusmuoto, pystyy tarjoamaan halvemman matkan kuin juna. Miksi meillä on junia, jos ne ovat VR:n järjestämänä niin kalliita sekä matkalippujen hinnoissa, ja VR lypsää koko ajan valtiolta tukiaisia? Valtio maksaa itse itselleen tukiaisia ja osa rahasta häviää aina matkalla byrokratian rattaisiin.

----------


## JE

Suomessa väli Helsinki-Iisalmi, 551 km, maksaa:
56,30 EUR IC-junalla 2. luokassa
61,80 EUR Pendolino-junalla 2. luokassa

Ruotsissa väli Tukholma-Östersund, 550 km, maksaa:
546 SEK eli noin 60 EUR IC-junalla 2. luokassa
985 SEK eli noin 110 EUR X2000-junalla 2. luokassa

VR:n ruotsalaisserkku SJ on käsittääkseni melko tunnettu monopoliliikenteensä kiskurihinnoista. Ja niin kauan kuin meidän tilannettamme verrataan X2000-junaan, täällä on aihettakin tyytyväisyyteen. Ruotsissa rataverkko on kuitenkin monin paikoin paremmassa kunnossa kuin meillä, ja X2000-junan nopeuksia voidaan hyödyntää suuremmassa laajuudessa kuin Pendolinon nopeuksia meillä. Myös matkustusmukavuudeltaan Pendolino vastaa lähinnä IC-junaa. Kun suomalaisia hintoja vertaakin ruotsalaiseen IC-junaan, jonka palvelutaso lienee meikäläistä lähinnä, kiskurimainen SJ ei näytäkään enää yhtään VR:ää kiskurimaisemmalta. Kiintoisaksi asian tekee se, että nykyinen SJ on vain henkilöliikennettä harjoittava ja vakavista talousvaikeuksista kärsinyt yritys (jolla siis säästöpaineita pitäisi olla runsaasti) kun taas VR:llä on edellytykset harrastaa kermankuorintaa kautta maan. Onko Euroopan ahneimmaksi kiskurirautatieksi joskus tituleerattu SJ siis vihdoin saamassa uskottavan haastajan? VR on korottanut lippujen hintoja viime vuosina jo tuntuvasti, ja saattaa toistaa proseduurin taas muutaman vuoden sisällä. Toivon todella, ettei näin käy. VR on kuitenkin mitä suurimmassa määrin hyvinvointiyhteiskuntaa ylläpitäväksi tarkoitettu voima. Millään joukkoliikenneyrityksellä (paitsi ehkä jollain risteilyvarustamolla tai lentoyhtiöllä) ei ole tulevaisuutta, jos hintataso on tavalliselle palkansaajalle liian korkea. Tämä luonnonlaki pätee jopa kaikkivoipaan VR:ään.

----------


## vompatti

> Ruotsissa väli Tukholma-Östersund, 550 km, maksaa:
> 546 SEK eli noin 60 EUR IC-junalla 2. luokassa
> 985 SEK eli noin 110 EUR X2000-junalla 2. luokassa


SJ:llä on nykyisin "Just Nu" -luokka. Just Nu 2 -luokassa satunnaiseen aikaan matkustettuna tuo Tukholma-Östersund väli maksaa reilut 700 kruunua. Just Nu 1 -luokassa sama väli samaan aikaan maksaa vain 698 kruunua! Nämä hinnat sain jollekin ensi lauantain lähdölle. Ensi viikon perjantaille olisin saanut Just Nu 2 -luokan matkan hintaan 705 kruunua. Hinnat siis vaihtelevat matkustusajan mukaan. Olisiko ruuhkaisimmille junille suurempi hinta?

----------


## JE

Valitsin mahdollisimman "tavalliset" hinnat. Mutta toki alennuksia aina on, kyllähän VR:kin on testannut niitä NSB:n 90-luvulla kehittämiä "vihreitä lähtöjä", eli halvennettuja vuoroja. Ovatko nuo "Just Nu" -hinnat muuten IC:lle vai X2000:lle?

----------


## vompatti

> Ovatko nuo "Just Nu" -hinnat muuten IC:lle vai X2000:lle?


Antamani hinnat ovat X2000-junalle. Nykyisin kai alennuksia saa muihinkin juniin.

Noin kaksi vuotta sitten etsin halpoja junayhteyksiä Ruotsista. Silloin ei muistaakseni alennuksia saanut joka junaan, vain X2000-junaan. Halvimmillaan matka Tukholmasta Malmöhön olisi maksanut noin 200 kruunua! Lippu olisi tietysti pitänyt ostaa heti. Muistaakseni eivät silloin myyneet halpoja lippujaan ulkomaille.

----------


## moxu

> Meillä ei taida eka luokka kannattaa kaukojunissakaan, kun kymmenestä vaunusta ehkä puolikas, jos enää sekään, on 1. luokkaa.
> 
> Tupakkaosastoja oli ainakin lokakuun lopulla junissa.


Eihän Suomessa enää varsinaista 1.luokkaa olekaan, sillä IC-ja Pendolino-junissa on käytössä kaikenmaailman Plus- ja Business-lisäpalveluita, jotka toki hinnaltaan vastaavat taannoista ekaluokkaa, mutta ovat sikäli parempaa, että niissä matkan hintaan sisältyy apetta ja joitakin teknisiä oheispalveluita -tai näin siis ainakin väitetään, itse en ole koskaan muualla matkustanut, kuin "möykässä"...
Pendolinon ylihintainen konsepti voisi olla jotenkin perusteltu, jos juna olisi yksiluokkainen ja kaikille matkustajille tosiaan kuuluisi lipun hintaan aamiainen/välipala ja ajanvietettä.

Savustamojen kohdalla VR:n logiikka on venytetty äärimmilleen: Sinisissä junissa, joissa on vain yksi matkustusluokka mutta ei ilmastointia, on kuitenkin ravintolavaunu ja röökihytti. Näitä kalliimmissa (perusteluna parempi palvelutaso!) IC2:ssa puolestaan ei ole ravintolaa eikä savustamoa -jollaisten olemassaolo saattaa olla monelle matkustajalle ehto junan valitsemiseen matkantekovälineekseen. Sibelius-juna mahorkankatkuisine avosavustamoineen taas on ihan oma lukunsa...

Suomessa olisi syytä luoda maaliikenteeseen selkeä lippujärjestelmä: On perushinta kahden eri paikkakunnan välille, jonka mukaan sekä bussi- että junaoperaattoreilla on oikeus asiakkaitaan laskuttaa. Lisähintaa saa periä vain Business-tai Plus-tyyppisestä palvelusta, ei vain siitä, että vuoroa satutaan operoimaan hiukan uudemmalla vaunukalustolla.

----------


## vompatti

> Mistä ne kaikki matkustajat ilmestyvät VR:lle, vaikka nuo kaukoliikenteen hinnat ovat noin sikakalliita? Miksi VR ei ota käyttöön ns. karjaluokkaa niille, jotka haluavat matkustaa halvalla bussin mukavuudella.


Eikö trendin pitäisi nykyisin olla luokkien poistaminen eikä niiden lisääminen? Ei kai Norjassakaan enää uusissa junissa ole varsinaista luokkajakoa (on toki hiljaiset vaunut ja toimistovaunu, jossa on pistorasiat tietokoneille)? Mielestäni luokaton juna on askel kohti luokatonta yhteiskuntaa. Laskettakoon junalippujen hintoja muuten kuin lisäämällä luokkia.

----------


## Kani

> Suomessa olisi syytä luoda maaliikenteeseen selkeä lippujärjestelmä: On perushinta kahden eri paikkakunnan välille, jonka mukaan sekä bussi- että junaoperaattoreilla on oikeus asiakkaitaan laskuttaa. Lisähintaa saa periä vain Business-tai Plus-tyyppisestä palvelusta, ei vain siitä, että vuoroa satutaan operoimaan hiukan uudemmalla vaunukalustolla.


Asiakkaiden kannalta tuskin olisi pitemmän päälle hyödyllistä, että hinnoista päättäisi jokin korkeampi taho, eivätkä liikennöitsijät voisi kehittää omaa hinnoitteluaan. Reittikohtaista hinnoittelukisaa VR:n ja bussien välillä on tälläkin hetkellä, ei liene matkustajan eduksi estää sitä.

----------


## Kani

> Mielestäni luokaton juna on askel kohti luokatonta yhteiskuntaa. Laskettakoon junalippujen hintoja muuten kuin lisäämällä luokkia.


Ihmisillä on erilaisia tarpeita. Autostakin olisi valmistettavissa yksi, suunnilleen kaikki tarpeet jotenkuten hoitava versio. Silti malleja on satoja. Joukkoliikenteen ei kannata kuvitella kilpailevansa autoja vastaan supistamalla valinnanvaraa.

----------


## vompatti

> Asiakkaiden kannalta tuskin olisi pitemmän päälle hyödyllistä, että hinnoista päättäisi jokin korkeampi taho, eivätkä liikennöitsijät voisi kehittää omaa hinnoitteluaan. Reittikohtaista hinnoittelukisaa VR:n ja bussien välillä on tälläkin hetkellä, ei liene matkustajan eduksi estää sitä.


Iso-Britanniassa liikennöitsijällä on täysi vapaus hinnoittelussa. Valtio myy huutokaupalla jollekin rataosalle oikeuden monopoliin. Monopolin saanut yritys liikennöi rataosaa ja perii matkustajilta juuri sen hinnan kuin haluaa. Näin siis monopolivoitot saadaan valtiolle. Tämä on nostanut hinnat joillakin yhteyksillä suuriksi.

VR:n toiminta on Neuvostoliitosta tuttua piiloinflaatiota. Junalippujen hinnat eivät välttämättä nouse. Pikajunat kuitenkin poistuvat, joten käytännössä junalippujen hinnat nousevat. Tätäkö halutaan vapaalla hinnoittelulla? Koska saadaan ensimmäinen rataosa, jossa ajetaan vain Pendolinoilla?

Vielä tuosta kolmannesta luokasta. Pikajuniin voidaan tehdään esim. 2+3 istumajärjestyksellä oleva osasto halvemmilla hinnoilla. Tämä varmasti aiheuttaisi sen, että ravintolavaunun suurkuluttajat ostaisivat junalipun kolmanteen luokkaan ja istuisivat koko matkan ravintolavaunussa (junan liikennöitsijälle kalleimmilla paikoilla). Kuinka paljon kolmas luokka todellisuudessa toisi lisää matkustajia tai liikevaihtoa? Vaunukierto ainakin hankaloituisi.

Jos asiakkaita todella halutaan jakaa erilaisiin asiakasryhmiin ja tarjota heille erilaista ja parempaa palvelua, uskoisin olevan kannattavampaa tarjota karjaluokan sijasta kalliimpia vaihtoehtoja (esim. paikka saunavaunussa tuplahinnalla). Halvempaa matkustamista voitaisiin tarjota hiljaisimpina aikoina edes jo menneiden vihreiden lähtöjen tapaan (esim. kaksi yhden hinnalla viereikkäisillä paikoilla hiljaiseen aikaan). Näin saataisiin kalustolle suurempi keskimääräinen täyttöaste.

----------


## Kani

> VR:n toiminta on Neuvostoliitosta tuttua piilomonopolia.


Kannattaako VR:ää kuitenkaan moittia, jos tahtoo mahdollisimman yhdenmukaista ja luokkavapaata matkustamista. VR:n tarjonnastahan valinnanvara nimenomaan on vähentynyt. Pikajunatuotetta ajetaan alas ja mahdollisimman moni juna ajetaan steriileillä, keskiluokkaisilla kaksikerrosvaunuilla, joihin huiskitaan kaikkia mahdollisia näennäispalveluita sinne tänne, mutta lopetetaan niistä yksilöllisimmät, kuten ravintolat. Ykkösluokassakin maksaa lähinnä siitä, ettei tarvitse kuunnella kakaroiden rääkymistä ja ovissa ramppaamista.

Kun vielä monopoli takaa, että vaihtoehtoja ei ole, niin on se minusta hyvä, että edes hinnoissa on jotain eroja.

----------


## vompatti

> Alunperin kirjoittanut vompatti
> 
> VR:n toiminta on Neuvostoliitosta tuttua piilomonopolia.
> 
> 
> Kannattaako VR:ää kuitenkaan moittia, jos tahtoo mahdollisimman yhdenmukaista ja luokkavapaata matkustamista. 
> 
> Kun vielä monopoli takaa, että vaihtoehtoja ei ole, niin on se minusta hyvä, että edes hinnoissa on jotain eroja.


Kaikkea sitä tulee kirjoitettua perjantai-iltana töissä juuri enne kotiinlähtöä... Tietenkin oikea sana olisi piilomonopolin sijasta ollut piiloINFLAATIO. Korjasin viestini. Piiloinflaatiota on siis se, että joltakin väliltä halvat junat häviävät ja tilalle tulee kalliimpia junia. Virallisestihan hinnat eivät nouse, sillä IC-lippu on edelleen samanhintainen.Kansantaloustiedettä opiskelleet tietävät, että monopoli nostaa hintaa ja laskee määrää. Erihintaiset junat ja niiden mukanaan tuoma piiloinflaatio ovat monopolille kätevä tapa nostaa junalippujen hintoja.

Se, että VR on poistanut kolmannen luokan junistaan ei saa minua kehumaan VR Oy:tä silmittömästi. Kolmannen luokan poistaminen oli hyvä asia, mutta erihintaiset junat ovat huono asia. Mitä hyvää siinä on, että Pendolinosta peritään kovempi hinta kuin muista junista? Oletko VR:llä töissä vai onko sinulla liikaa rahaa kun noin kirjoitat?

----------


## Antero Alku

En pane pahakseni sitä, että tarjolla on vaihtoehtoisia tuotteitta, joissa myös hinta vaihtelee laadun tai määrän mukaan. Myös junaliikenteessä. Mutta Vompatin mainitsemaa piiloinflaatiota en hyväksy. Ja juuri sitä VR Oy tekee.

Minusta on hyväksyttävää se, että kysytyimmät vuorot maksavat enemmän ja jos joustaa ajassa, pääsee halvemmalla. Myös luokat ovat OK. Jos löytyy niitä, jotka ovat valmiit maksamaan isommasta tuolista ja "ilmaisesta" lehdestä, niin mikäs siinä. Samahan on tilanne yöjunissakin, vaikkei sitä luokaksi nimitetä. Mutta voitaisiin nimittää: toinen luokka istuen tai vuodeluokka nukkuen. Vuodeluokka on parempi tuote, ja maksaa vähän enemmän.

Mutta Pendolinopolitiikkahan ei toimi näin, sillä ei ole valinnan vapautta, kun hinnaltaan halvempi tuote lakkaa olemasta. Etenkin jos se halvempi tuote oli vielä parempi esim. pysähtyen useammin tai tarjoten sen vuodeluokan.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Se, että VR on poistanut kolmannen luokan junistaan ei saa minua kehumaan VR Oy:tä silmittömästi.


Itse asiassa se mikä poistettiin, oli I luokka (luultavimmin näiden vaunujen pääkielet olivat aikanaan ruotsi, venäjä ja saksa  :Smile: ). II ja III luokat korotettiin pykälällä ylöspäin nykyisiksi 1. ja 2. luokiksi. Vuosikymmenten saatossa tosin molemmissa luokissa matkustaminen on muuttunut mukavemmaksi, jopa alkup. I luokkaan verrattavaksi, joten siinä mielessä voi ajatella, että III luokka on poistettu.




> Mitä hyvää siinä on, että Pendolinosta peritään kovempi hinta kuin muista junista?


Ne, joilla on kiire, pääsevät nopeammin. Oikeesti, kuka matkustaisi esim. Tpe-Hki-välin taajiksella jos samalla hinnalla pääsisi Pendolinolla? Välipysähdysten (mm. sellaisten kuin Viiala ja Parola) asiakasmäärä ei todellakaan saisi näitä vuoroja pidettyä kannattavina. Matkustusmukavuuskin on täysin eri luokkaa saneerattomassa Sm2-yksikössä kuin Sm3-yksikössä tai kaksikerros-IC:ssä.

----------


## JE

Nythän VR on kovin halukas muistuttamaan, että Helsingistä Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan kaikki junat ovat IC/Pendolino-vuoroja syksystä 2006 lukien. Kuullostaa todella hienolta, mutta mitä tästä kaikesta hauskasta seuraakaan? Muualle uutta kalustoa ei riitäkään, ja näin valinnanvapauden puute on tavallaan kaksinkertainen: etelän pääradoilla on pakko valita kallis IC, joillakin vähemmän tärkeiksi katsotuilla on pakko valita tasoltaan heikompi pikajuna - esimerkiksi Porin radaltahan IC:t ja ylipäätään kaikki vaihdoton liikenne Helsinkiin poistuu. Satakunnasta ja myös Savosta Helsinkiin matkaavalle usein "valittavaksi" tuleekin vaihtoyhteys Tampereella tai Kouvolassa. Tällaisesta matkasta joutuu maksamaan enemmän kuin vaihdottomasta pikajunamatkasta joutuisi, ja silti ei voi istua samassa vaunussa koko matkaa. Asiakaslähtöisyyttä perinteiseen VR:n malliin.

----------


## vompatti

> Ne, joilla on kiire, pääsevät nopeammin. Oikeesti, kuka matkustaisi esim. Tpe-Hki-välin taajiksella jos samalla hinnalla pääsisi Pendolinolla? Välipysähdysten (mm. sellaisten kuin Viiala ja Parola) asiakasmäärä ei todellakaan saisi näitä vuoroja pidettyä kannattavina. Matkustusmukavuuskin on täysin eri luokkaa saneerattomassa Sm2-yksikössä kuin Sm3-yksikössä tai kaksikerros-IC:ssä.


Eivät kai nuo Viialan ja Parolan junat nytkään kannattavia ole? Joukkoliikenneviranomaisen tehtävänä on ostaa tarpeelliseksi katsomansa kannattamaton junavuoro. Rahat tähän saadaan verottamalla monopolivoittoja (ts. kilpailuttamalla liikenne). Erilaiset hinnat sotkevat tasatahtiaikataulun, jos pitää erikseen muistaa ne tunnit, jolloin lähtee kalliimpi juna. Tosin tasatahtiaikataulu on muutenkin sekaisin, koska näillä junilla on - ainakin teoriassa - erilaiset nopeudet.

En edelleenkään näe mitään syytä sille, miksi Pendolinon hintojen pitää olla muita junia korkeammat. VR perustelee korkeamman hinnan paremmalla palvelulla. Oikeat syyt ovat (a) "uusi tuote, uusi hinta" ja (b) piiloinflaatio. Kansalaiset on asetettu epätasa-arvoiseen asemaan tarjoamalla joillekin pelkästään halpoja taajamajunayhteyksiä, toiset joutuvat tyytymään IC- ja Pendolino-juniiin. Tarvitaan siis joku valtakunnallinen joukkoliikenteen maksimihinta, jota kaikkien yritysten pitäisi noudattaa (junassa tietysti saisi olla joku lisäpalvelu kovempaan hintaan, esim. ''vuodeluokka''). Uskon asiakkaiden valitsevan junavuoronsa aikataulun, ei brändin, mukaan.

Kertaan vanhoja kirjoituksiani: ''Nopea'' ja kalliis juna sotkee tasatahti- ja tasahinta-aikataulut. Siksi kallistuvakoriset junat pitäisi keskittää sellaisille mutkaisille rataosuuksille, joilla kallistuksesta oikeasti olisi hyötyä. Näin on tehty Sveitsissä. Tällöin matkalippujen hinta näissä junissa pitää laskea samalle tasolle muiden junien kanssa. Sveitsissäkin kaikki junat ovat samanhintaisia.

----------


## Compact

> Mutta Pendolinopolitiikkahan ei toimi näin, sillä ei ole valinnan vapautta, kun hinnaltaan halvempi tuote lakkaa olemasta. Etenkin jos se halvempi tuote oli vielä parempi esim. pysähtyen useammin tai tarjoten sen vuodeluokan.


Ensi syksynä, VR:n toimitusjohtaja Tapio Simosta lainaten, "VR toteuttaa historiansa yhden suurimmista liikennejärjestelmämuutoksista". Sehän konkretisoituu esimerkiksi siten, että varsin moni IC-juna muuttuu S-junaksi Helsingin-Tampereen-Pieksämäenkin välillä. Siis hieman huokeampi juna poistuu ja kallein tulee tilalle. Aikataulut ovat periaatteiltaan toki samat ja pysähdelläänkin vanhaan tapaan, sillä rata on edelleen se sama tuttu.

Nyt vuoden vaihteessa toteutetaan totutusti "pakollinen" tariffinkorotus, sillä inflaatio on jälleen laukannut, palkat nousseet, eläkkeet samoin, ynnä muuta minkä me kaikki toki hyvin tiedämme.

----------


## Multsun poika

Älä ny vompatti ihan höpöjä kirjoittele.

Ainahan eriarvosuutta on. Eihän Parolasta (tai Lappeenrannasta) kaltaisista pikkupaikoista voi olla samanlaiset yhteydet kuin vaikka Tampereelta Helsinkiin. Junanvaihtoakaan en pidä aivan maailmanloppuun verrattavana tapahtumana.

Pendolino on nopea (Hki-Tre syksyllä jopa 1h 20 min) ja maksan mielelläni vähän ekstraa nopeudesta. Enkä ole edes VR:llä töissä enkä ainakaan rikas. Marisemisellakin pitää olla joku raja !

Syksyllä matkustin Manchesterista aamun non stop-junalla Lontooseen. Kysyin konnarilta (itselläni lippu oli jo), paljonko junasta ostettu lippu maksaa. Kuulemma meno 93 puntaa !

----------


## vompatti

Sveitsiläistyylisen liikennejärjestelmän kannattaminen on näköjään höpöjen kirjoittamista. 




> Pendolino on nopea (Hki-Tre syksyllä jopa 1h 20 min) ja maksan mielelläni vähän ekstraa nopeudesta.


Onneksi olkoon! Saat nopeamman yhteyden lisähintaan. Minä en mielelläni maksa IC:tä hitaammasta yhteydestä (Pendolino Helsingistä Lappeenrantaan) lisähintaa ja siksi vaadin Pendolinon lippuhintoja halvemmiksi. Turusta Helsinkiin matkustavat joutuvat myös maksamaan lisähintaa ilman lyhyempää matka-aikaa. Tilanne on kuin Ranskassa, jossa monet junat - nopeudesta riippumatta - on korvattu kalliilla TGV-junilla.

Minulle ei ole selvinnyt, miksi samalla rataosalla pitää olla nopeita (Pendolino) ja hitaita (IC/IC2) pikajunia. Tietysti, jos kaikki matkustajat eivät mahdu yhteen junaan, voi junia kulkea useammin. Tällöin joka toinen juna voisi pysähdellä harvemmin ja siten olla nopeampi. Käsittääkseni Suomessa ei ole niin paljon matkustajia, että kannattaisi näitä nopeampia junia välissä ajaa. Varmasti parempi olisi, jos kaikki Helsingin ja Oulun välillä kulkevat matkustajajunat pysähtyisivät yhtä usein ja olisivat yhtä halpoja ja nopeita; näin saataisiin täysi hyöty tasatahtiaikataulusta ja vaihtoyhteyksistä.

Norjassa ei enää ole junissa ykkösluokkaa. Maksamalla 75 kruunun lisämaksun, pääsee Komfort-luokkaan, jossa on mukavampi istuin, pistorasia kännykän tai tietokoneen lataamiseen ja ilmainen kahvi. Erona tällä Komfortilla VR:n ykkösluokkaan on hinnoittelu: VR:n ykkösluokassa on eri hinta kuin kakkosluokassa, ja hinta riippuu matkan pituudesta. Norjassa tuohon parempaan luokkaan pääsee könttäsummalla matkan pituudesta riippumatta. Tuo on ennemminkin "maksullinen lisäarvoa tuottava palvelu" kuin erillinen luokka.


Ville
höpöhöpösetä

----------


## Kani

Ranskan ja Suomen välille alkaa löytyä yhä enemmän yhtäläisyyksiä...

Tässähän tämä ongelma on, että kun sinisiä junia ajetaan väkisin alas, kohta kaikki kaukojunat ovat vähintään Intercityjä. 80-luvulla kun IC oli uusi tuote, lisähinnalle sai katetta. Intercityille raivattiin aikatauluista parhaat matka-ajat ja kalusto tarjosi jotain uutta.

Suomen kiskoille tarvittaisiin Ryanaireja ja Blueoneja hoitamaan tavallisen kansan tavallista pikajunaliikennettä, kun se ei enää monopolia kiinnosta. Mikään keinotekoinen VR:n hintojen laskeminen ei toimi, jos yhtiön politiikka on panostaa vain yhdenlaisiin tuotteisiin.

----------


## JE

Kysymys on laajalti siitä, ettei kovin monenlaisille tuotteille näin pienestä maasta löydy potentiaalia. Asian ydin onkin siinä, että VR:n yhden tuotteen politiikan antama tuote ei ehkä ole kokonaisuuden kannalta paras mahdollinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässähän tämä ongelma on, että kun sinisiä junia ajetaan väkisin alas, kohta kaikki kaukojunat ovat vähintään Intercityjä. 80-luvulla kun IC oli uusi tuote, lisähinnalle sai katetta. Intercityille raivattiin aikatauluista parhaat matka-ajat ja kalusto tarjosi jotain uutta.


Tuo on ollut tiedossa jo kauan. Intercity sinänsä ei ole muuta kuin kansainvälinen nimitys tietyn tasoiselle pikajunalle. Siniharmaat vaunut alkavat olla monilta ominaisuuksiltaan niin hankalia ja vanhentuneita että siksi joutavat pois kaukojunaliikenteestä. Vaihtoehtona olis täyssaneeraus joka olisi kallista sekin. Mielestäni ne pitäisi myydä romuhinnalla Baltian maiden rautateille niin että saisivat edes jotain länsimaista kaukojunakalustoa, ja se helpottaisi myös suomalaisten matkailijoiden liikkumista kyseisissä maissa. 




> Suomen kiskoille tarvittaisiin Ryanaireja ja Blueoneja hoitamaan tavallisen kansan tavallista pikajunaliikennettä, kun se ei enää monopolia kiinnosta. Mikään keinotekoinen VR:n hintojen laskeminen ei toimi, jos yhtiön politiikka on panostaa vain yhdenlaisiin tuotteisiin.


Lentääkö Ryanair kotimaan reittejä? Todellisuudessa halpalentoyhtiöt eivät vielä ole pystyneet uhkaamaan Finnairin markkinajohtajuutta, ja samoin kävisi luultavasti kilpailevan halpajunayhtiön kanssa. Jos Suomeen syntyy VR:lle kilpailijoita, niin ne syntyvät tavaraliikennepuolelle, ja mahdollisesti pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä, kun lainsäädäntö aikanaan sallii. 

Bussit ovat ymmärtääkseni onnistuuneet napata junilta hintatietoisia matkustajia, joille matkan nopeus ja matkustusmukavuus eivät ole tärkeimmät valintakriteerit matkustustapaa valittaessa. Näin on asian laita myös muualla Euroopassa, ei vähiten Ruotsissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Pikalinjuri pärjää myös matka-ajassa IC-junan kanssa Helsingistä esimerkiksi Turkuun ja Tampereelle. Matkustusmukavuuskin on samaa luokkaa. VR onnistui nostamaan hintojan pakollisen paikanvarauksen ja meno-paluu-alenuksen poistamisen myötä pikavuorolippua kalliimmaksi.
Hintatietoinen asiakas tekee valintansa.

----------


## Kani

> Todellisuudessa halpalentoyhtiöt eivät vielä ole pystyneet uhkaamaan Finnairin markkinajohtajuutta, ja samoin kävisi luultavasti kilpailevan halpajunayhtiön kanssa.


Ei kai lentoliikenteeseen tulleiden kilpailijoiden tarkoituskaan ole ollut ryhtyä markkinajohtajiksi. Sen sijaan ne ovat haastaneet monopolina toimineen markkinajohtajan pudottamaan hintojaan, jotka se aikaisemmin saattoi määritellä mielensä mukaisen korkeiksi. Matkustajat ovat hyötyneet tästä merkittävästi.

En ihan ymmärrä sinisten vaunujen sanomista myytäväksi romukalustoksi. Tuoreimmat ovat edelleen junanvaunujen käyttöiän puolivälissä, perusasiat toimivat, istuimet ovat yhä mukavat ja melutaso riittävän pieni. VR:n intressi on toki hävittää nämä kansan rahoilla aikanaan ostetut vaunut ennen kuin joku muu voisi päästä niihin millään tavalla käsiksi.

----------


## Kani

> Pikalinjuri pärjää myös matka-ajassa IC-junan kanssa Helsingistä esimerkiksi Turkuun ja Tampereelle. Matkustusmukavuuskin on samaa luokkaa. Hintatietoinen asiakas tekee valintansa.


Kyllä, ja tämä on juuri se syy, miksi mitään yhteistä, yhteiskunnan määrittämää reittikohtaista hintaa ei pidä ottaa käyttöön. Että asiakas saisi valita jatkossakin.

Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä Paunun pikavuoro on tosiaan jopa ajallisesti järkevä valinta, jos voi hyödyntää pysäkkejä Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeenlinnanväylällä. Jollei pysty ostamaan junalippuaan netistä, junan vähäinen nopeusetu menee käytännössä asemalla asioimiseen. Lisäksi bussissa ei tarvitse kuunnella ovien piipitystä, käytävillä ramppaamista ja tuttipullon tai kännykän kanssa meluavia asiakkaita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi bussissa ei tarvitse kuunnella ovien piipitystä, käytävillä ramppaamista ja tuttipullon tai kännykän kanssa meluavia asiakkaita.


Olin lukevinani jossain että VR lopettaa kokeilun "hiljaisilla" vaunuilla IC-junissa, eli nyt joutuu jokainen junamatkustaja taas kännykkäterrorismin armoille. Itse olen tehnyt sellaisen valinnan, että jos olen väsynyt enkä halua kuunnella kännyköiden vinguntaa, niin varaan paikan allergiahytistä, jossa saa istua rauhassa. Jos joku kysyy mille olen allerginen, niin voin vastata että kännyköille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai lentoliikenteeseen tulleiden kilpailijoiden tarkoituskaan ole ollut ryhtyä markkinajohtajiksi. Sen sijaan ne ovat haastaneet monopolina toimineen markkinajohtajan pudottamaan hintojaan, jotka se aikaisemmin saattoi määritellä mielensä mukaisen korkeiksi. Matkustajat ovat hyötyneet tästä merkittävästi.


Ilo on ollut lyhytaikaista jos ne ovat menneet konkkaan tai lopettaneet lentonsa muutaman kuukauden kokeilun jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilo on ollut lyhytaikaista jos ne ovat menneet konkkaan tai lopettaneet lentonsa muutaman kuukauden kokeilun jälkeen.


Juju on siinä, että hintataso on laskenut monopolihinnoittelusta. Vaikka vakavarainen Finnair onkin pystynyt karkoittamaan pieniä kilpailijoita, niiden uhka on koko ajan olemassa. Ja uhkakin pitää hinnat kurissa. Ilo siis on pysyvä.

Kysehän on matkustajan edusta, ei siitä, että pitää panna joku yritys polvilleen. Kun minä ja monet muut täällä arvostelemme VR Oy:n toimintaa, ei tavoitteemme ole kaataa VR Oy:tä, vaan saada se toimimaan asiakkaan edun mukaan. Kilpailu ja kilpailijat ovat se tekijä, joka siihen pakottaa, monopoli toimii vain yrityksen edun mukaan. Ja asiakkaan ja yrityksen edut ovat eri asiat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Kyllä on hyvin mennyt VR Oy:n propaganda lävitse, kun täälläkin uskotaan, että siniset vaunut ovat romua!

Olen kuullut huhuja, joiden mukaan matkustajavaunuhuollossa VR Oy:llä ollaan aivan toista mieltä siitä, ovatko siniset vai punaiset vaunut "romua". Siniset vaunut ovat kuulemma vankkoja, niissä on kestävä ja toimiva tekniikka, joka toimii vähällä huollolla ja vähäisin vioin. Samaa ei voi sanoa punaisista vaunuista teknisine hienouksineen.

Ulos laskeva vessa on todella vähäinen ongelma verrattuna uuden vaunun hankintahintaan. Nopeus on turha kriteeri. Suomen rataverkon tasatahtiaikataulu ei tarvitse 200 km/h huippunopeuksia, 160 riittää erinomaisesti.

Moottorivaunujunat ovat toki käteviä, mutta ei niitäkään kannata hankkia, jos sama asia voidaan tehdä halvemmalla olemassa olevalla kalustolla. Siksi Keski-Euroopassa tavallinen "taajamajuna" on vanhahko veturi, vanhahkot vaunut ja ohjausvaunu. Eikä Sm4 ole sen nopeampi kuin 160 km/h ohjausvaunujuna - sitten kun Sm4 katsastetaan rakenteelliselle nopeudelleen. Nythän sen sn on 120 km/h, eikö vain.

Sinisten vaunujen sisustuksessa ei ole mitään valittamista. Metron ja vanhojen Sm:ien muovipenkit ovat kaukana hyvin istuttavista plyyssipenkeistä. Ainoa vika on esteellisyys eli korkea lattia. Mutta mainituissa ohjauvaunujunakokoonpanoissa tämäkin puoli olisi helppo ratkaista: tilataan ohjausvaunut matalalattiaisina. Siten joka junassa on esteetön palvelu, ja yksi vaunu riittää taatusti. Tällaista filosofiaa olen tavannut mm. Saksassa, jossa on ohjausvaununa esim. fillarivaunu.

Sinisten vaunujen lahjoittaminen Baltiaan on minusta vain mielenrauhan saavuttamista, ettei olisi huono omatunto käyttökelpoisen kaluston tuhoamisesta. Siellä käytettävän kaluston siisteys ja viihtyisyys on kiinni kaluston ylläpidosta, ei laadusta uutena. Ja kuten keskustelussa on tullut ilmi, ei pelkkä vaunujen lahjoitus ratkaise, sillä on oltava veturit, ohajusvaunut ja maksukykyiset matkustajat.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Kyllä on hyvin mennyt VR Oy:n propaganda lävitse, kun täälläkin uskotaan, että siniset vaunut ovat romua!
> 
> Olen kuullut huhuja, joiden mukaan matkustajavaunuhuollossa VR Oy:llä ollaan aivan toista mieltä siitä, ovatko siniset vai punaiset vaunut "romua". Siniset vaunut ovat kuulemma vankkoja, niissä on kestävä ja toimiva tekniikka, joka toimii vähällä huollolla ja vähäisin vioin. Samaa ei voi sanoa punaisista vaunuista teknisine hienouksineen.


En hetkeäkään usko, että siniset vaunut olisivat sananmukaisesti romua. Eikä sitä väitä myöskään VR - olen itse saanut VR:n edustajalta vastauksen että uusimmat siniset vaunut tullaan pitämään käytössä vielä vuosikymmenen ajan. Sen sijaan sinisten vaunujen saneeraus ja sillä tavoin saatu käyttöiän lisäys ei ole yhtä taloudellinen ratkaisu kuin uuden kaluston hankinta. Nähdäkseni asia on täysin VR:n sisäinen - vaikka saneeraukset olisi taloudellisiksi todettu, saneerauksen tulos olisi silti "IC-vaunu", IC-hinnoin IC-junassa.

Jos VR:ää tässä asiassa josain on kritisoitava, ongelman ydin liittyy tehtyyn valintaan, että kaluston tulisi täyttää tietty vaatimustaso. Sinisten vaunujen käyttöiän pidennys ilman ilmastointeja, sähkökäyttöisiä ovia tai muita hienouksia olisi ehkä hyvinkin taloudellista, mutta VR ei ole kiinnostunut tätä selvittämään, koska heiltä puuttuu halu ylläpitää tällaista konseptia. Siitäkin huolimatta että dieselmoottorijunat, joita myös kiskobusseiksi on kutsuttu, ovat nimenomaan tällaisia halpajunia ilman matkustamon ilmastointia tms.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ulos laskeva vessa on todella vähäinen ongelma verrattuna uuden vaunun hankintahintaan. Nopeus on turha kriteeri. Suomen rataverkon tasatahtiaikataulu ei tarvitse 200 km/h huippunopeuksia, 160 riittää erinomaisesti.


Ei se ole vessankäyttäjälle ehkä ongelma, paitsi talvella kun koko vessa täyttyy rööristä tulevalle p:lle haisevalle höyrylle kun huuhtelee pönttöä, mutta monielle muille se taitaa olla ongelma. Nopeuskaan ei ole ongelma, mutta jos junavuoron lähtö- tai määräasema on Helsinki, niin kaupallisista syistä nimeltä mainitsematon operaattori haluaa ajaa kaikki kaukojunat sillä enimmäisvauhdilla jota päärata ja Lahden oikorata mahdollisitavat.  Enkä ole varma että rantaradankaan matkustajat mielellään luopuisivat ICIistään ja pendoistaan vanhojen sinisten vaunujen hyväksi. Lisäksi pysähdykset väliasemilla kestävät sinisellä junalla pidempään, koska konduktöörin on erikseen käytävä sulkemassa kaikki ovet, koska ovet sulkeva automatiika puuttuu. Täytyy myös muistaa että valtakunnanpolitiikka, eli Otanmäen vaunutehtaan työllisyyden turvaaminen vaikutti myös siihen että sinisten vaunujen saneeramisen sijaan päätettiin tilata uusia IC-vaunuja. 




> Siksi Keski-Euroopassa tavallinen "taajamajuna" on vanhahko veturi, vanhahkot vaunut ja ohjausvaunu. Eikä Sm4 ole sen nopeampi kuin 160 km/h ohjausvaunujuna - sitten kun Sm4 katsastetaan rakenteelliselle nopeudelleen. Nythän sen sn on 120 km/h, eikö vain.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Siniharmaat vaunut sopivat paerhaiten maakuntien verkkaisempaan taajamajunaliikenteeseen. Pitää vaan löytää vuoroja mitä ajaa niille "Auto-Suomesta". On muuten kumma, että vaikka bensan hinta on viime viikolla noussut hyvin lyhyessä ajassa ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla 1,15 :sta/litra 1,25 :oon, niin kukaan autoilija ei valita. Pitäisikoö VR:n ja joukkoliikenneoperaattosienkin siirtyvä kelluvaan (ts arpomalla toimivaan) hinnoitteluun, niin ihmiset eivät niin paljon älähtäsi hinnankorotuksia, koska tiedetään että "se tulee alas joskus"? 




> Sinisten vaunujen lahjoittaminen Baltiaan on minusta vain mielenrauhan saavuttamista, ettei olisi huono omatunto käyttökelpoisen kaluston tuhoamisesta. Siellä käytettävän kaluston siisteys ja viihtyisyys on kiinni kaluston ylläpidosta, ei laadusta uutena. Ja kuten keskustelussa on tullut ilmi, ei pelkkä vaunujen lahjoitus ratkaise, sillä on oltava veturit, ohajusvaunut ja maksukykyiset matkustajat.


Eikö Baltian rautateillä ole "Taigatrommeleita" ja vastaavia tavarajunajuhtia vino pino? Kieltääkö jokin "EU-direktiivi" matkustajajunien vetämisen niillä? Baltiassa rautatieläisten palkkataso lienee yhä meitä paljon alempi, ja koska rautatieliikenne on työvoimavaltaista, matkalippujen hinnat olisivat suteessa yleiseen palkkatasoon. Autotiheys on yhä ymmärtääkseni siellä harvempaa kuin meillä. Ohjausvaunut ovat Baltian oloissa tarpeettomia. Sveitsissä ja Saksassa jossa ratapihat ovat maantieteellisistä syistä ahtaita ja hankalissa paikoissa ja aikataulut ovat sekunnin tarkkuudella, ne ovat tosi tarpeeseen. Suomessa niistä olisi tarve lähinnä Helsinkiin päättyvässä , ja Kouvolassa  ja Tampereella kulkusuuntaa vaihtavissa vuoroissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täytyy myös muistaa että valtakunnanpolitiikka, eli Otanmäen vaunutehtaan työllisyyden turvaaminen vaikutti myös siihen että sinisten vaunujen saneeramisen sijaan päätettiin tilata uusia IC-vaunuja.


Tämä ja monet muut Rainerin kirjaamat perustelut ovat minulle tuttuja. En vain hyväksy niitä niin kauan kun VR Oy:llä on monopoli. Se, että VR Oy väittää matkustajien haluavan jotain ei tarkoita, että asiakkaat valintatilanteessa tekevät kuten VR Oy väittää. Halpalentoyhtiöt ovat osittaneet tämän lentoliikenteessä. Vaikka operaattori myisi mieluiten vain kalleinta tuotetta, asiakkaat ostavat enimmäkseen halvimpia vaihtoehtoja.

Tämä pätee myös autokaupassa, vaikka imagoa luodaan huippumalleilla.

Mitä Talgoon ja kotimaiseen työllisyyteen tulee, Talgon uusi johto ilmoitti tiedotteessaan, että tehdas painottuu kaluston saneerausliiketoimintaan. Eli kyllä työtä on järjestettävissä yhtä lailla saneerauksessa kuin uustuotannossakin. Ja saneeraus on kaiken lisäksi työvaltaisempaa kuin uustuotanto, jossa materiaalin osuus hinnassa on suurempi.




> On muuten kumma, että vaikka bensan hinta on viime viikolla noussut hyvin lyhyessä ajassa ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla 1,15 :sta/litra 1,25 :oon, niin kukaan autoilija ei valita. Pitäisikoö VR:n ja joukkoliikenneoperaattosienkin siirtyvä kelluvaan (ts arpomalla toimivaan) hinnoitteluun, niin ihmiset eivät niin paljon älähtäsi hinnankorotuksia, koska tiedetään että "se tulee alas joskus"?


Selitys tähän on siinä, että autoilija ei aja autolla rationaalisista syistä, vaan tunnesyistä. Auto on kuin kalja tai viina. Se saa maksaa mitä vain.

Hyvä esimerkki tästä on auton käyttö työmatkailuun pk-seudulla. Autoon saa ostaa kuukaudessa bensaa 100-200 eurolla, eikä siinä ole edes kaikki kulut. Kuukauden joukkoliikenne yhden kunnan alueella maksaa noin 40 e ja seudulla 80 e. Pienemmistä summista pidetään suurta porua, tällä ei ole väliä. Ja kaikki työmatkat eivät ole joukkoliikenteellä liian hankalia.




> Ohjausvaunut ovat Baltian oloissa tarpeettomia. Sveitsissä ja Saksassa jossa ratapihat ovat maantieteellisistä syistä ahtaita ja hankalissa paikoissa ja aikataulut ovat sekunnin tarkkuudella, ne ovat tosi tarpeeseen.


En ole tästä ihan samaa mieltä. Miksi kasvavassa taloudessa ei käytettäisi samoja tehokkaita käytäntöjä kuin jo kehittyneissä talouksissa? Eivät taloudellisesti perässä laahaavat taloudet kiri välimatkaa kiinni, jos ne toimivat tehottomammin kuin kiinniotettavat. Pelkästään halpa työvoima ei riitä, sillä kehittyneet taloudet ovat voimakkaasti investointivaltaisia, juuri siksi ne ovat kehittyneet.

Itse asiassa entisissä sosialistimaissa olisi erittäin tärkeätä, että siellä uusittaisiin vanhentunut joukkoliikenne nopeasti. Tämän hetken suuri ongelma on, että autoistumisen myötä ollaan tekemässä samoja virheitä kuin lännessä 1960-luvulla. Ja samoilla perustein: vanhanaikaiset rupsahtaneet joukkoliikennevälineet, ja autoa pidetään elintason (=tuhlaamiskyvyn) mittarina. Vanhalle lännelle tietenkin edullista, kun käytetyt autot saadaan hyvällä hinnalla uppoamaan lähes pohjattomilta tuntuville markkinoille.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Sinisten vaunujen käyttöiän pidennys ilman ilmastointeja, sähkökäyttöisiä ovia tai muita hienouksia olisi ehkä hyvinkin taloudellista, mutta VR ei ole kiinnostunut tätä selvittämään, koska heiltä puuttuu halu ylläpitää tällaista konseptia. Siitäkin huolimatta että dieselmoottorijunat, joita myös kiskobusseiksi on kutsuttu, ovat nimenomaan tällaisia halpajunia ilman matkustamon ilmastointia tms.


Tästähän juuri on kysymys: VR:n mielestä siniset vaunut joutavat romulaan, kunhan myös pysyvät siellä. Vankkarunkoisina ja täysin kelvollisilla koreilla varustettuina niistä saneeraisi vaivattomasti 2000-luvun henkeen sopivia vaunuja vaikkapa siihen paljon toivottuun pikajunaliikenteeseen, joka ajaisi 160km/h ja pysähtyisi monilla asemilla. 

VR on itsekin todistanut, että sinisistä vaunuista voi tehdä edullisesti nykyaikaisia. Sittemmin sinivainojen alettua se on piilottanut nämä ykkösluokan vaunut yöjuniin suunnilleen koiraosastoiksi.

Samahan pätee myös mainitsemiisi kiskobusseihin, joista ilmastoinnit on säästetty pois, eikä tuotetta markkinoida mitenkään.

----------


## otto s

> Todennäköisesti kaukojunassa onkin kaksi ravintolavaunua silloin, kun veturi on keskellä junaa. Yhdellä ravintolavaunulla ajettaessa eivät kaikki matkustajat pääsisi ravintolaan, sillä veturin läpi ei voi kulkea.


Onhan Suomessakin.Nimittäin Pendolino,jos on kaksi runkoa on myös kaksi ravintolaa.






> Jos meillä olisi vastaava järjestelmä, niin A-junassa Leppävaaraan olisi ensimmäinen luokka ja R-juna vastaisi tasoltaan Pendolinoa kaksine ravintolavaunuineen ja tupakkaosastoineen. Se, jos mikä, on palvelua. Tosin päätellen siitä, että sveitsiläisissä junissa saattaa olla yhtä paljon 1. ja 2. luokan vaunuja, he ovat myös valmiita maksamaan palvelusta.


Jos meillä olisi A-junassa 1lk ei siellä olisi ikinä ketään.Minä nyt saattaisin kerran käydä kokeilemassa,mutta siihen se jäisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos meillä olisi A-junassa 1lk ei siellä olisi ikinä ketään.Minä nyt saattaisin kerran käydä kokeilemassa,mutta siihen se jäisi.


1. luokan osasto olisi lähijunassa todennäköisesti hyvin pieni, korkeintaan Sm-vaunun yhden päätyosaston kokoinen salonki kaikilla mukavuuksilla (nahkapenkit, langaton netti, välipala-automaatti). Ykkösluokassa YTV-alueella säännöllisesti matkustamisesta voisi maksaa normaalia jonkin verran (esim. 50%) kalliimman YTV-kausilipun. Luulisi kelpaavan joukkoliikenne sen jälkeen myös johtoportaalle.  :Smile:  

Toki tällaista kalustoa ei kannattaisi Suomessa A-junassa sentään ajattaa, vaan pidemmän matkan taajamajunissa, kuten H, R, Z ja Y. Tosin tällöin perusteet IC- ja Pendolino-yhteyksille olisivat kyseenalaisia, kun taajamajunassakin pääsisi herrainluokassa.

Ykkösluokalle on ainakin kaukojunissa yhä periaatteessa kysyntää, mutta vain jos se täyttää sille asetetut kriteerit. Eli vahvistettu kännykän kuuluvuus, WLAN, työskentelymahdollisuus on the rail (on jo, vaan eikös tuo ollut kakkosluokassa), selkeästi nykyistä isommat, keskimääräisen toimitusjohtajan egon kokoiset ja mukavat löhönojatuolit ( :Wink: ), sekä oleelliset lisäpalvelut (tarjoilu, välipala-automaatti tai kapakkavaunun läheisyys tupakkikoppeineen). Salongin viihtyvyyteen tulisi myös panostaa erittäin huolellisesti, jotta ykkösluokka olisi houkutteleva.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1. luokan osasto olisi lähijunassa todennäköisesti hyvin pieni, ...Toki tällaista kalustoa ei kannattaisi Suomessa A-junassa sentään ajattaa, vaan pidemmän matkan taajamajunissa, kuten H, R, Z ja Y.


Eihän tämä mitään uutta olisi. Kulosaaren raitiotien vaunuissa oli erikseen eka luokka. Ne vanhat hyvät ajat...

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän tämä mitään uutta olisi. Kulosaaren raitiotien vaunuissa oli erikseen eka luokka. Ne vanhat hyvät ajat...


Oliko? Minä taas olen kuullut että sisäänkäynnin kummankin puolen osastot olivat samanlaisia paitsi että toinen oli tupakkaosasto. Tietysti HRO:n/HKL:n vaunuihin verrattuna koko vaunu lienee ollut "ykköstä".

Vielä 70-luvulla oli Helsingin-Riihimäen veturivetoisissa ruuhkajunissa 1. lk puuvaunu, mutta täyttä varmuutta ei ole vaadittiinko siinä matkustamisesta 1. luokan lippua. 

Helsingin-Hangon viikonloppuhenkilöjunassa oli vielä 80-luvulla 1. luokan vaunu, myöhempinä aikoina se oli teräksinen, mutta se siis ei ollut mikään työmatkajuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## otto s

Siirrytäämpä takaisin nykyaikaan,noin.

Huomenna olen lähdössä Jyväskylään ja hintaa matkalle tulee noin 48e (menopaluu)(lapseltakin).Eli ei sitä kovin paljoa pysty matkustelemaan,ellei halua ihan köyhäksi.

----------


## Albert

> Eihän tämä mitään uutta olisi. Kulosaaren raitiotien vaunuissa oli erikseen eka luokka. Ne vanhat hyvät ajat...


(Kulosaaren) vaunu (Jumbo) oli jaettu kahteen osastoon keskellä olevan käyntisillan molemmin puolin. Isommassa 16 paikan osastossa oli penkit järjestetty kahteen poikittaiseen vastakkain istuttavaan ryhmään, joissa keskikäytävän erottamina oli toisella seinustalla kahden ja toisella yhden istuttavat penkit. Lisäksi lähinnä keskisiltaa oli kummallakin seinustalla yksi pitkittäinen kahden hengen penkki. Pienempi 12 paikan osasto, jossa oli tupakointi sallittu, oli muuten samanlainen kuin suurempi osasto. paitsi että siitä puuttuivat pitkittäispenkit. Penkkien sijasta tila oli liitetty keskisiltaan kuuluviksi seisomapaikoiksi ja tavaratilaksi toisella seinustalla olevine hyllyineen.  Tupakointi näissä vaunuissa lienee päättynyt 1940-luvun puolivälissä.
Toivo Niskanen, Raitio 1-1995. Luettavissa myös Verkkolehti Raitiossa.

----------


## Compact

> (Toivo Niskanen, Raitio 1-1995. Luettavissa myös Verkkolehti Raitiossa.


Raition verkkolehdessä on uudelleenjulkaistu eräitä mielenkiiintoisimpia lehtiartikkeleita jo loppuunmyydyistä numeroista. Mainittu Kulosaaren-juttu on siellä numerolla 14.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Täällä Oulussa näyttäisi siltä, että pikajunalipun ja taajamajunalipun hintaero on ravintolavaunulisä.  Oulu-Kajaani- ja Rovaniemi-Kokkola-väleillä siniharmaista vaunuista koostuvat junat ovat taajamajunia täsmälleen silloin, kun junassa ei ole ravintolavaunua.  Sen sijaan esimerkiksi pysähdyspaikkojen ainoa ero taajamajunan ja päiväpikajunan välillä on se, että Turusta tuleva pikajuna ei pysähdy Ruukissa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> pitää mennä junaan tiettyyn vaunuun ja ottaa siellä paikka, jonka automatiikka on määrännyt


Ei ainakaan Oulu-Kajaani-välillä tarvitse.  Pikajunissa numerosta riippumatta näyttäisi vaunusta numero 5 löytyvän puolen vaunun verran entistä ykkösluokkaa ravintolavaunun vierestä.  Ja tilaa riittää: junien vaunumäärä on ehkä mitoitettu jonkin Kuopion eteläpuolisen matkustajamäärän mukaan.

Oulu-Kajaani-välillä kulkee nykyään matkustajajunia enemmän kuin koskaan ennen: useimpina viikonpäivinä viisi junaa/suunta.  Ennen vanhaan meni vain kaksi junaa/suunta, kolmas juna kulki Oulu-Kontiomäki-Joensuu eikä sillä aina ollut jatkoyhteyttä Kontiomäki-Kajaani.  Herää kysymys, kuinka kauan nykyinen ylellisyys kestää?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Sinnemäki: Junamatkustamisen houkuttelevuutta lisättävä

Olen ehdottomasti Sinnemäen kanssa samaa mieltä, että järjestelmässä on vikaa, jos lentäen Ouluun pääsee halvemmalla. Näissä merkeissä jään odottelemaan niitä VR:n kunnian päiviä, jolloin tarjouslipuilla pääsee maata ristiin rastiin, Oulusta Turkuun, Vaasasta Lappeenrantaan jne.

----------


## Hartsa

> Karjavaunuluokan eli kolmannen matkustusluokan palauttaminen vanhaan tyyliin ei onnistuisi, koska kansainväliset määräykset kieltävät sen. 3. ja sitä alemmat luokat poistettiin kaikista Euroopan maista v 1956.


Mikä on syynä alempien matkustusluokkien kieltämiseen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä on syynä alempien matkustusluokkien kieltämiseen?


Haluttiin pois vanhakantaiseta luokkayhteiskunnasta ja parantaa sosiaalisia oloja. 3. (ja 4.) luokka oli monessa eteläisen Euroopan maassa varsinainen karjankuljetusluokka. 3. luokka jäi siirtymäajaksi käyttöön Portugalissa, Turkissa ja Kreikassa, ja entisen Neuvostoliiton alueelta se ei ole näyttänyt poistuneen vieläkään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Murzu

Mikä junamatkustamisesta tekee bussimatkaa kalliimpaa?
1. nopeusetu
2. matkustusmukavuus

Vertaillaanpa hieman juna/bussi -matkustamisen hintoja. 

Turku-Jyväskylä bussilla, kesto 4:45, hinta 38,40
Turku-Jyväskylä junalla, kesto 3:36, hinta 44,20

Helsinki-Kouvola bussilla, kesto 2:25, hinta 25,20
Helsinki-Kouvola junalla, kesto 1:36, hinta 29,20

Eli kyllä se nopeus korreloi suoraan hinnan kanssa. Nopeusedun lisäksi junassa on mukavampi matkustaa, varsinkin pidempi matka. Kaiken kukkuraksi hintaerot ovat luokkaa 4-6 euroa, eli ei mielestäni merkitsevästi. Jos verrataan ulkomaihin, niin juna on suunnilleen saman verran bussia kalliimpi, samasta syystä. Eli en nyt oikein ymmärrä tätä kovien hintojen ihmettelyä, koska nämä hinnat eivät ole oikeastaan mitään "kovia". 

Autolla ajaminen mielletään edulliseksi, kun ei osata huomioida, että polttoainekulut ovat vain osa autoilun kustannuksia. On olemassa autovero, liikennevakuutus, huollot, varaosat, renkaat, yms. Väitän, että autolla ajaminen yksikseen tai jopa kaksikseen tulee kalliimmaksi kuin bussi/juna -matkustaminen. Perhe on sitten jo eri asia, tosin siinäkin tapauksessa alle kouluikäiset muistaakseni pääsevät ilmaiseksi.

----------


## petteri

> Autolla ajaminen mielletään edulliseksi, kun ei osata huomioida, että polttoainekulut ovat vain osa autoilun kustannuksia. On olemassa autovero, liikennevakuutus, huollot, varaosat, renkaat, yms. Väitän, että autolla ajaminen yksikseen tai jopa kaksikseen tulee kalliimmaksi kuin bussi/juna -matkustaminen. Perhe on sitten jo eri asia, tosin siinäkin tapauksessa alle kouluikäiset muistaakseni pääsevät ilmaiseksi.


Autolla ajamisen kustannukset ovat aika tyypillisesti muotoa X euroa kuussa + Y euroa kilometri. 20000 euroa maksavalla bensa-autolla kulut ovat suunnilleen 250 euroa kuussa + 0,15 euroa/km.  Kun omistaa auton suuri osa autoilun kustannuksista on olemassa riippumatta siitä käytetäänko autoa vai ei.

Jos auto on valmiiksi olemassa, sillä liikkuminen on jo yhden hengen kuormalla suunnilleen samanhintaista kuin junalla ja isommalla porukalla paljon halvempaa. Toisaalta jos vaihtoehtona on, ettei taloudessa ole autoa ensinkään tai se, että käytetään car share palveluja tilanne on erilainen.

----------


## JSL

Mutta, mietitäämpäs minkähintasia autoja keskivertosuomalaisella on. Ei kaikilla oo niin kalliita autoja. Auton kova hankintahinta nostaa heti kustannuksia kun puhutaan joukkoliikenteen puolesta. Eli jos haette 50 vanhan karvanoppa-corollan ja meette sillä lapinreissulle niin kylläpä on halvempaa ku joukkoliikenteellä Itte esimerkiksi olen paljonki ajellu autoilla, jotka toiset on jo tuominneet paaliin. Ajatelkaas tätä!

----------


## hylje

Mutta millaisia kuluja yli-ikäisen kaluston pitäminen itsessään aiheuttaa? Hankintakulut lähenevät toki nollaa, mutta huoltokustannukset ja ennen kaikkea luotettavuus kärsivät. Vakuuttajatkaan eivät liene kovin huokeita vanhaa käyttöautoa varten verrattuna uuteen, jo puutteellisten turvallisuusominaisuuksien takia.

----------


## JSL

No, ei se paljoo maksa, kun ottaa liikennevakuutuksen. JOS taitoa löytyy, voi ruosteiset helmat hitsata ITSEkin. Kaikilla ei ole kaasupulloja tai hitsauskonetta, mutta kyllä aina joltain tutulta löytyy. Ei se uusi auto sen turvallisempi ole kun kuorma-autoa vasten sen tömäyttää. Motonetista saa helposti kaikkia varaosia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, ei se paljoo maksa, kun ottaa liikennevakuutuksen. JOS taitoa löytyy, voi ruosteiset helmat hitsata ITSEkin. Kaikilla ei ole kaasupulloja tai hitsauskonetta, mutta kyllä aina joltain tutulta löytyy. Ei se uusi auto sen turvallisempi ole kun kuorma-autoa vasten sen tömäyttää. Motonetista saa helposti kaikkia varaosia.


Ei tarvitse äärimmäisyyksiin mennä autoilun kanssa. Kultainen keskitie on ostaa n 4-5 vuotta vanha auto n 10000 :lla ja ajaa sillä 3-5 vuotta. Silloin km-kustannukset ovat kaikkein edullisemmat, mutta auto ei kuitenkaan ole mikään pommi joka voi laueta tielle ja jota täyty itse rempata. Itse olen päässtyt sillä tavalla auton koko pitoaikana n 30 sentin km-kustannuksilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Mikä junamatkustamisesta tekee bussimatkaa kalliimpaa?
> 1. nopeusetu
> 2. matkustusmukavuus


Monilla reiteillä juna on kiistatta nopeampi, mutta mielestäni matkustusmukavuus junissa on vain laskenut. Ainoa parannus viime vuosikymmeninä on ilmastointi kesähelteillä, mutta Ex-vanujen kaltainen älytön hurina on aivan sairasta, jos sitä vaikka kuuntelee Helsingistä Joensuuhun, niin meinaa hulluksi tulla ja perillä korvat soi! Pitkät matkat lähiliikennetasoisilla penkeillä (Dm12, Sm-junat) vaativat myös hyvää huumorintajua. Pelkästään Joensuu - Pieksämäki on vähintään epämiellyttävää matkustaa Dm12:sta tasoisella härvelillä. Toista on jos  tarjolla sinisiä vaunuja, niiden voittanutta ei matkustusmukavuudessa ole. Useilla reiteillä ei kuitenkaan ole tarjolla muita kuin kiskoilla kulkevia muoviroskiksia. 

Monesti valinta junan ja bussin välillä helppo. Pitempikään matka ei ole yhtään hassumpi matkustaa mukavalla linja-autolla, joka on suunniteltu kuljettamaan matkustavia asiakkaita laadukkaasti. Helsinki - Tampere on hyvä esimerkki. Vain taajamajuna on linja-autoa halvempi, mutta melkein mikä tahansa linja-auto voittaa koppurapenkkisen puhisevan Sm4:n 10-0. Oikesataan nykyjunissa ei ole juuri mitään niin erityistä, etteikö linja-auto olisi varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Mikä onkaan mukavampa matkalla, kuin usein melko hiljainen illan leppoisa pikavuoro, jossa voi nauttia matkasta, kuin vaikka Sm4-matka Tampereelta Helsinkiin höyläämällä kaikki välipaikat, välillä juna on hyvin täynnä. Riihimäeltä sitten R-junana Helsinkiin, hyvällä tuurilla saa nauttia jonkun juopon seurasta sekä hänen tivaamistaan vastauksista. Eikä kaukojunamatka useinkaan ole yhtään mukavampi.

Kaiken lisäksi linja-auto ole junaa tuntiakaan hitaampi, vaikka kiertäisikin Valkeakosken tai Pälkäneen kautta.

----------


## Jykke

> Pitkät matkat lähiliikennetasoisilla penkeillä (Dm12, Sm-junat) vaativat myös hyvää huumorintajua.


Mikähän siinä on, että samanlaisia penkkejä, joita saneeraamattomissa Sm2:ssa edelleen on, ei voida käyttää vaikkapa uusissa Sm5:ssa. Ymmärrän kovat penkit esim. lyhyillä matkoilla, mutta kun läihjunien ideana on (tai ainakin pitäisi olla tässä maassa) kuitenkin tuoda matkustajia pidemmältäkin.




> Riihimäeltä sitten R-junana Helsinkiin, hyvällä tuurilla saa nauttia jonkun juopon seurasta sekä hänen tivaamistaan vastauksista. Eikä kaukojunamatka useinkaan ole yhtään mukavampi.


Kaikista erikoisin tilanne minkä olen kokenut kyseisessä taajamajunassa oli, kun eräs vastapäätäni istunut matkustaja lauloi kovaan ääneen koko matkan Ryttylästä Riihimäelle. Toki voi bussissakin samanlaisiin erikoisuuksiin törmätä, mutta jotenkin junat (ja pääkaupunkiseudulla ratikat) tuntuvat keräävän näitä erikoisuuksia kyytiinsä.  :Biggrin:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikähän siinä on, että samanlaisia penkkejä, joita saneeraamattomissa Sm2:ssa edelleen on, ei voida käyttää vaikkapa uusissa Sm5:ssa. Ymmärrän kovat penkit esim. lyhyillä matkoilla, mutta kun läihjunien ideana on (tai ainakin pitäisi olla tässä maassa) kuitenkin tuoda matkustajia pidemmältäkin.


Siis niitä liukkaita muovipenkkejäkö olisi pitänyt kiskobusseihin laittaa?




> Kaikista erikoisin tilanne minkä olen kokenut kyseisessä taajamajunassa oli, kun eräs vastapäätäni istunut matkustaja lauloi kovaan ääneen koko matkan Ryttylästä Riihimäelle. Toki voi bussissakin samanlaisiin erikoisuuksiin törmätä, mutta jotenkin junat (ja pääkaupunkiseudulla ratikat) tuntuvat keräävän näitä erikoisuuksia kyytiinsä.


Kauanko se matka Ryttylästä Riksuun oikein kestää? 5-10 minuuttiako? Se vasta käy hermoille  jos joutuu kuntelemaan humalaisten "karaokea" koko matkan esim Malmilta Korsoon (n 20  min). Vielä 1970-luvulla muuten kierteli kaukojunissa Pelastusarmeija ja muita vastaavia hengellisiä porukoita laulamassa virsiä ja saarnaamassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Ei tätä hintapolitiikkaa kyllä mitenkään voi käsittää. Taannoinen seminaarireissuni Savonlinnaan kevensi toimeksiantajani kukkaroa sadallaneljällätoista eurolla ja muistaakseni vielä jollakin sentillä siihen päälle. Menomatka piti tehdä epämukavalla Pendolinolla, joka sillä kertaa tosin pääsi Parikkalaan vain viitisen minuuttia myöhässä. Lippu käytiin myymässä Lahden jälkeen ja se tarkastettiin Kouvolasta lähdettyä, henkilökunnan vaihtuessa. Junassa oli väljää, kenelläkään ei tuntunut olevan erityistä kiirettä eikä Pendolinon sijoittamista tuolle lauantaiaamun vuorolle voi kyllä juuri muutenkaan perustella...
Paluumatkalla täpötäydestä Tsendoliinosta vaihdettiin sitten suosiolla IC:n ravintolavaunuun, jossa köröteltiin melkein Kouvolaan asti. Sitten etsittiin istumapaikka, josta oli maksettu, mutta jota ei osoitettu -ja sellainen löytyi jostain junan hänniltä, huomattavasti kaksikerrosvaunuja mukavammasta Ex-vaunusta. 

VR käyttää monopoliasemaansa suhteettoman härskisti hyväkseen keräämällä aivan selkeää liiketaloudellista voittoa tuollaiselta vilkkaalta vuorolta, jolle ei ole jätetty vaihtoehtoja. Todelliseen kustannustasoon suhteutettu käypä lipunhinta Helsingin ja Savonlinnan välisestä edestakaisesta junamatkasta voisi olla korkeintaan 50-80 euroa. Tähän ei tarvitsisi sisältyä mitään muuta, kuin kyyti -ne, jotka haluavat paikkavarauksen, ilmastoinnin tai välipalan, maksakoot siitä erikseen. VR:n on ilmeisen mahdotonta uskoa, että on sellaisiakin matkustajia, joille paikan valitseminen itse (esimerkiksi siksi, että sattuu tapaamaan tutun, jonka kanssa haluaakin sitten aikaansa viettää) ja ravintolavaunussa käyminen ovat matkaohjelmaan olennaisesti kuuluvia rituaaleja.

----------


## GT8N

Ylläoleva täyttä totta.

Eri ketjusta, mutta liittyy myös tähän:



> Mielestäni on kohtuutonta, jos matkatavaran kuljetus lyhyellä matkalla maksaa enemmän kuin matkustajan matka.


Polkupyörän kuljettaminen lyhyemmillä matkoilla on usein suhteettoman kallista. Muistan hyvin, kun vuosia sitten menin pyöräni kanssa Helsingistä Siuntioon. Minä maksoin lastenlipun, pyörästä veloitettiin aikuisen hinta. 

Jos puolestaan haluaa paikata puutteellista paikallisliikennettä vaikka matkustamalla Kolhosta Vilppulaan pyörän kanssa, sekä pyöräillä takaisinpäin (esim. lopetetun iltajunan aikoihin), joutuu pyörän kuljettamisesta maksamaan täysin suhteettoman hinnan.

----------


## Epa

Viestintävirasto näpäyttää Itellaa muistuttamalla, että yleispalvelutuotteiden hintoihin ei saa sisällyttää kustannuksia, jotka eivät aiheudu niiden tuottamisesta. http://www.hs.fi/talous/artikkeli/Vi.../1135250002274 

Täytyy toivoa, että samantyyppinen keskustelu käydään VR:n hinnoittelusta.

----------


## antti

12.10.2009 Iltalehdessä oli juttu hintavertailusta juna / vuokrattu auto. Intercity liput ees taas Helsingistä Tampereelle maksaa kahdelta aikuiselta 113,60 ja vuokrattu Pikkupösö bensoineen 111,76. Matkan pidettessä hintaero on jo melkoinen: Imatralle 175,20 / 122,10 ja Ouluun 277,60 / 167,50. Jos on matkustajia enemmän tai auto on oma, niin junamatkan kustannusero vaan kasvaa. Jos todella halutaan vähentää yksityisautoilua, niin joukkoliikenteen lippuhinnoille pitää tehdä jotain radikaalia.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän sillä Pösöllä kelpaa ajaa, jos on ajokortti takataskussa ja halua ajaa pitkään. Junassahan ei tarvitse mitään dokumentteja ja ajankin voivat molemmat käyttää vaikka etätöihin. 

Miten on keskinopeus? Hki-Tre on niin lyhyt, ettei autoilijan tarvitse välttämättä taukoja pitää ja moottoritietäkin on koko matka, reiluun puoleen toista tuntiin pääsevät molemmat. Mutta entäs pidemmälle? Pitää ajaa melkoisen määrätietoisesti jos meinaa yli 70..80km/h keskinopeuteen päästä Tampereen pohjoispuolella.

Entäs matkustusmukavuus? Minkä hintaista on mahdollisuus jaloitella ja käydä vessassa ilman että matkanopeus putoaa merkittävästi? Minkä hintaista on ajamiselta välttyminen? (Ajonautinto voi maksaa itsensä takaisin!)

Turvallisuus? Kuinka paljon on valmis maksamaan onnettomuusriskin vähentämisestä?

Mitäs jos matkustaakin yksin? Vuokrapösö halpenee tietysti puoleen! Isolla perheellä iso auto on järkevin joka tapauksessa, joukkoliikenteen penkkihinnoin lähtökohdat ovat aika isossa ristiriidassa.

Mielestäni VR hinnoittelee aivan markkinoiden mukaan.

----------


## Count

> Miten on keskinopeus? Hki-Tre on niin lyhyt, ettei autoilijan tarvitse välttämättä taukoja pitää ja moottoritietäkin on koko matka, reiluun puoleen toista tuntiin pääsevät molemmat. Mutta entäs pidemmälle? Pitää ajaa melkoisen määrätietoisesti jos meinaa yli 70..80km/h keskinopeuteen päästä Tampereen pohjoispuolella.


Helsingistä Ouluun ajettaessa ei ajeta Tampereen kautta. Eniron karttapalvelu kertoo matkaksi Helsingin rautatieasemalta Oulun rautatieasemalle 609,9km ja matka-ajaksi 8h1min eli keskinopeudella 75km/h. Tämä on vuorokaudenajasta riippuen ihan hyvin saavutettavissa; itse olen ajanut tuon välin öiseen aikaan huomattavasti nopeamminkin. (Lähdin Oulusta 03:15 ja Kempeleeseen päästyäni laitoin vakionopeussäätimen päälle. Seuraavan kerran koskin polkimiin Äänekosken ohitettuani, koska tiellä alkoi olla Jyväskylään suuntautuvaa työmatkaliikennettä. Takana oli siis n. 300km, 3 tuntia ja puolet matkasta.)
Nopein junayhteys näyttäisi olevan 5h45min ajassa kulkeva Pendolino 45 (9:30 - 15:15).

Ja koska kukaan ei asu rautatieasemalla, menee lähtöasemalle etsiytymiseen, junan lähdön odotteluun ja määräasemalta määränpäähän poistumiseenkin jonkin verran aikaa. Melko tasoihin siis matka-ajallisesti. 

Mukavuusasiat ovat sitten tietysti kovin makuasioita, ehkä sitä junassa viihtyisi paremmin sellaisessa max. viiden hengen osastossa jossa olisi kanssamatkustajina vain perhettä ja/tai tuttuja, vapaavalintainen oma mielimusiikki ja vapaus syödä, juoda ja ulostaa missä kohtaa tahansa mihin aikaan tahansa. 

Siitä en olisi niinkään varma että kustannusero kasvaisi ainakaan kovin merkittävästi auton hyväksi vaikka se olisi oma - autosta on kaikkea muutakin juoksevaa kulunkia polttoaineen lisäksi ja jos ei ihan satasen ropposella ajele katastrofista toiseen, myös pääomakuluja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 12.10.2009 Iltalehdessä oli juttu hintavertailusta juna / vuokrattu auto. Intercity liput ees taas Helsingistä Tampereelle maksaa kahdelta aikuiselta 113,60 ja vuokrattu Pikkupösö bensoineen 111,76. Matkan pidettessä hintaero on jo melkoinen: Imatralle 175,20 / 122,10 ja Ouluun 277,60 / 167,50. Jos on matkustajia enemmän tai auto on oma, niin junamatkan kustannusero vaan kasvaa. Jos todella halutaan vähentää yksityisautoilua, niin joukkoliikenteen lippuhinnoille pitää tehdä jotain radikaalia.


Olen samaa mieltä että normaalihintaiset junaliput ovat hyvin kalliita. 80-luvulla 2 aikuisen junamatka maksoi yhtä paljon kuin auton vievän bensa maksoi. Siis kaksi bensan hinnalla. Nyt kahden junamatka maksaa yhtä paljon kuin auton vuokra + bensat. Ja auton vuokraaminen ei mitään ilmaista lystiä ole, vuokratun auton kustannukset ylittävät aina oman vastaavantasoisen auton ylläpitokustanukset, koska autonvuokraajat eivät tappiolla bisnestään pyöritä.

Mitä VR:n kannattaisi tehdä mahdollisimman pian on hinnoitella junamatkat samalla tavalla kuin lentoyhtiöt, eli kysytyimmät lähdot kalliilla ja vähemmän kysytyt halvemmin. 

Lisäksi VR voisi hinnoitella Pendolinolla ja Intercityllä tehdyt matkat samanhintaisiksi. Esim niin että kaikki päiväsaikaan ajettavat kaukojunat olisivat Intercityjä, ja joista osa vuoroista ajettaisiin Pendolino-tyypppisellä kalustolla. Pendolino ei ole brändinä erityisen onnistunut, useimmille se on lähinnä vitsi. Vasta sitten jos VR ajaisi junia yli 250 km/h nopeudella olisi korkeampi hinta perusteltu.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Pendolino ei ole brändinä erityisen onnistunut, useimmille se on lähinnä vitsi. Vasta sitten jos VR ajaisi junia yli 250 km/h nopeudella olisi korkeampi hinta perusteltu.


Minusta tuntuu, että se on onnistunut. Vaikka Pendolinolla matkustaminen on selvästi InterCityjä kalliimpaa, tuntuu esim. Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä Pendolino olevan usein täynnä samaan aikaan kun 5 min myöhemmin lähtevä IC2 on lähes tyhjä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minusta tuntuu, että se on onnistunut. Vaikka Pendolinolla matkustaminen on selvästi InterCityjä kalliimpaa, tuntuu esim. Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä Pendolino olevan usein täynnä samaan aikaan kun 5 min myöhemmin lähtevä IC2 on lähes tyhjä.


Eiköhän tuohon liene syynä mieluummin pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen kuin kalusto. Lähijunistakin porukka valitsee mieluummin sen, joka pysähtelee vähemmän, vaikka matka-ajassakaan ei kummoista eroa olisi. Samoilla asemilla pysähtyvä IC voi olla jopa nopeampi kuin Pendolino (tästä on mulla henkilökohtaista kokemusta: IC60 oli Kokkolasta Helsinkiin 9 minuuttia nopeampi kuin sen korvannut S60).

----------


## LateZ

Monelle tuttu väli on Helsinki-Tampere. Pendolinon ajoaika on 1:26 tuntia ja hinta 33,60 . IC:n ajoaika on 1:46 ja hinta  28,40. Taajamajuna ottaa matkaan 2:03 ja maksaa 22,20 .¨

Yksittäisen matkan osalta hintaero ei ehkä vaikuta suurelta, mutta vartin nopeutus maksaa noin 6 euroa, puoli tuntia kympin. Suurin osa matkoista tehtänee tuolla välillä IC-junalla. Meno-paluu maksaa taajamajunassa 12 euroa vähemmän. Kerran kuukaudessa meno-paluumatkan tekevä voittaa jo tuolla valinnalla toista sataa euroa vuodessa. Itse menen taajamajunalla, jos suinkin voin. Viisi euroa vartissa puhtaana käteen on ihan kohtuullinen tienesti.

Taajamajunien hinnoittelu on maltillista, mutta ne puuttuvat monelta rataosalta. Mikä mahtaa olla niiden kannattamattomuuden takana? Tampereelle ylettyvä R-junaliikenne on tappiollista. Liekö syynä todellisuudessa se, että kerran tunnissa kulkeva nopea paikallisjuna vetäisi väkeä liikaa IC-junista halvempien lippujen ansiosta. Vaikkapa Hyvinkäältä Hämeenlinnaan menevistä tuskin juuri kukaan enää vaihtaisi junaa Riihimäessä ja vielä maksaisi siitä ilosta. Oikoradalla Z-juna on täynnä mutta tappiollinen. Miksi kukaan maksaisi 60  kuussa siitä, että saa matkustaa IC-junalla kun paikallisjuna on yhtä nopea ja ajaa joka tunti?

Varmasti VR pyrkii arvioimaan sen, missä määrin paikallisjunan matkustajat ovat pois muista junista ja missä määrin he ovat paremman palvelun mukanaan tuomia uusia junan käyttäjiä.

----------


## moxu

Ongelmahan tässä junamatkustamisen epäsuosituimmuusasemaan joutumisessa on kalleuden runsaus ja helppouden puute. Jos haluat matkustaa silloin kuin itseäsi huvittaa, etkä kaipaa muuta, kuin kyydin, on VR:n logiikalla mahdoton ymmärtää, että palvelu, jota haetaan, on lähinnä paikallis-tai taajamajunan tyyppinen edullinen vuoro, jossa lipun voi ostaa itsepalveluna asemalta tai ilman lisämaksua kondarilta lipunmyyntiosastosta. 
On oikeastaan asiakkaan aliarvioimista, että tarjotaan vaihtoehtona myös taajamajunalippu-vaihtoehtoa, vaikka sitä ei monella linjalla voi millään vuorolla hyödyntää. On törkeää vaatia asiakkaalta lisämaksu paikasta, jota ei ole -varsinkin, kun ongelma voitaisiin ratkaista siten, että IC-junien ei-Helsingin päädyn yksikerroksiset vaunut olisivat InterRegio-vaunuja, eli niissä ei paikanvarausta tarvittaisi. Lisäksi klo 20-07 välisenä aikana kaiken liikenteen tulisi olla taajamajunahintaista.

Kokonaan eri asia on sitten tuo surullisenkuuluisa Pendolino. Koskahan VR saa johtajan, joka saa aikaan päätöksen näiden heikkolaatuisten pizzamopojen lopullisesta raivaamisesta pois Suomen ratoja ja teknisesti luotettavalla kalustolla ajettavien, edullisempien vuorojen kulkemista tukkimasta..?

----------


## Epa

> On oikeastaan asiakkaan aliarvioimista, että tarjotaan vaihtoehtona myös taajamajunalippu-vaihtoehtoa, vaikka sitä ei monella linjalla voi millään vuorolla hyödyntää. On törkeää vaatia asiakkaalta lisämaksu paikasta, jota ei ole -varsinkin, kun ongelma voitaisiin ratkaista siten, että IC-junien ei-Helsingin päädyn yksikerroksiset vaunut olisivat InterRegio-vaunuja, eli niissä ei paikanvarausta tarvittaisi. Lisäksi klo 20-07 välisenä aikana kaiken liikenteen tulisi olla taajamajunahintaista.


Lapin ja Etelä-Suomen välisillä yöjunamatkoilla astun lähes aina taajamajunalipun kanssa junaan ja vasta junassa tiedustelen makuuvaunujen paikkatilannetta. Hankin istumapaikan, mikäli hytit ovat loppuunmyytyjä.

Ic-junien osalta on totta, että 1- ja 2-kerroksisten vaunujen varustetasossa on merkittävä ero. Lisäksi vaunujen käyttöön vaikuttaa ravintolavaunun alv-ale, jossa mukaan ostettavien elintarvikkeiden hinta on halvennut. 

Perusteltua olisi ajatella, että Ic-junien 1-kerroksiset vaunut olisivat 3. luokkaa, jossa voisi matkustaa tavallisen pikajunan hinnalla. Suositusten tasolla näihin voitaisiin erityisesti ohjata veroalennettujen eväiden nauttijoita ja kesäisin lomapassin käyttäjät ja festareille menijät. Ic-junan 3. luokasta muodostuisi tunnelmaltaan boheemin matkailun vyöhyke, johon lemmikkieläinosasto kuuluisi nykyisellä tavalla.

Alv:n alessa on mielenkiintoista se, että Ic2-junien kärrymyynnin hinnat pysyvät ennallaan. Ic2-matkan kokonaiskulut lähenevät siis Pendolinon tasoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ic-junien osalta on totta, että 1- ja 2-kerroksisten vaunujen varustetasossa on merkittävä ero. Lisäksi vaunujen käyttöön vaikuttaa ravintolavaunun alv-ale, jossa mukaan ostettavien elintarvikkeiden hinta on halvennut.


Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että 1-kerroksinen IC-vaunu on matkustusmukavuudeltaan parempi kuin 2-kerroksinen. Toki 2-kerrosvaunu on uudempi, mutta penkit ovat kovemmat ja ahtaammat, matkatavarahyllyllä on niukemmin tilaa (esim. iso matkalaukku ei mahdu), joutuu raahaamaan laukkuja portaissa jne. Erityisesti eron havaitsee 1. luokassa, jota nykyään kaiketi myös Business-luokaksi kutsutaan 2-kerrosvaunujen yhteydessä. Tuo osasto vastaa mukavuudeltaan toisen luokan osastoa. Penkit ovat yhtä ahtaat, vain materiaali taitaa olla vähän eri (mutta ei parempi).

Business-osasto on itse asiassa niin surkea, että sen jälkeen kun lehtitarjontaa supistettiin, päättelin että edes työmatkoilla -- vaikka firma maksaa -- ei kannata maksaa siitä lisähintaa vaan mennä suoraan 2. luokkaan. Pendolinossa sentään 1. luokassa on edes vähän tilavammat penkit.

No, myönnettäköön että 2. kerroksessa matkustaminen on hieman rauhallisempaa, kun ei ole läpi kulkevia matkustajia. Myös lisäpalveluita kuten inva-wc / lastenhoitohuone, perheosasto, leikkitila yms. löytyy kiitettävästi. Mutta miksi ihmeessä uusi hieno kalusto on tehty niin ankeaksi sisustuksella ja kalustuksella? Ja vastaan itselleni: vaikuttaa siltä, että ainoat kriteerit ovat olleet kestävyys ja nopea siivottavuus (kova lattiamateriaali, ei kunnon verhoja, roskikset pelkkiä pussinippuja). Täytyy sanoa, että vaikka perinteisesti Suomessa suositaan mieluummin linoleumia yms. kuin kokolattiamattoa, niin esim. Pendolinon 1. luokan kokolattiamatto tuntuu ihan eri tavalla ylelliseltä, ja pitkällä matkalla ei tunnu ollenkaan pahalta ajatukselta ottaa kengät pois jalasta ja tassutella siinä sukkasillaan (jos kehtaa) -- 2. luokan kovalla ja kuraisella lattialla ei välttämättä tunnu yhtä hyvältä ajatukselta...

----------


## Compact

Ensi torstaina esittää "Finlands svenska television" uudessa Mitta on täysi -sarjassa junalippujen hintoihin keskittyvän ohjelman. Uusinnat sitten seuraavana lauantaina ja keskiviikkona.

Måttet är rågat
FST5, 22.10.2009, 19.00-19.30
Del 2/12: Går som på räls. Är det på flit som tågbiljetterna kostar så mycket, eller jävlas dom med oss? Redaktör: Thomas Lindh.

----------


## Move on

> Ensi torstaina esittää "Finlands svenska television" uudessa Mitta on täysi -sarjassa junalippujen hintoihin keskittyvän ohjelman.


Luultavasti FST on vertaillut Suomen tilannetta Ruotsiin, jossa junalippuja voi ostaa huutokaupasta hyvinkin edullisesti: http://www.tradera.com/Tagbiljetter-c3_3401

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Monenlaisia vertailuja voi tehdä. Valitettavan usein hintavertailuissa katsotaan vain matkaa kaupungin keskustasta toisen kaupungin keskustaan.

Tämmöisestä lähiölapsen näkökulmasta tarkastelen yleensä koko matkaketjua. Silloin ei junalipun kovaa hintaa enää voikaan perustella nopeudella. Aikaa (ja lisämaksuakin) tuhraantuu myös siinä, kun ensin täytyy hinata itsensä sinne rautatieasemalle. Eikä matkakohde siellä toisessakaan kaupungissa välttämättä ole aseman nurkalla.

Omien kokemusteni mukaan linja-auto on monesti ollut nopeampi ja edullisempi kuin VR:n juna, kiitos sopivien aikataulujen, meno-paluualennuksen ja ennen kaikkea kätevissä kohdissa sijaitsevien pikavuoropysäkkien. Jo aiemmin mainitusta mukavasta kalustosta puhumattakaan.

----------


## moxu

> Perusteltua olisi ajatella, että Ic-junien 1-kerroksiset vaunut olisivat 3. luokkaa, jossa voisi matkustaa tavallisen pikajunan hinnalla. Suositusten tasolla näihin voitaisiin erityisesti ohjata veroalennettujen eväiden nauttijoita ja kesäisin lomapassin käyttäjät ja festareille menijät. Ic-junan 3. luokasta muodostuisi tunnelmaltaan boheemin matkailun vyöhyke, johon lemmikkieläinosasto kuuluisi nykyisellä tavalla.


Ei, vaan yksikerrosvaunuissa matkustettaisiin taajamajunaliuilla ilman luokka- tai paikkamäärityksiä. Kaksikerroksisissa puolestaan paikkamäärityksin ja mahdollisine lisä(maksullisine)palveluineen. Puheet 1-2-3-luokista on kertakaikkisesti unohdettava historian romukoppaan, matkustusluokkajakoa (siis sitä, että tietyissä tiloissa saa oleskellakin vain tietynlaisen lipun kanssa) ei voi puolustaa kukaan tällä vuosituhannella elävä.




> Monenlaisia vertailuja voi tehdä. Valitettavan usein hintavertailuissa katsotaan vain matkaa kaupungin keskustasta toisen kaupungin keskustaan.
> 
> Tämmöisestä lähiölapsen näkökulmasta tarkastelen yleensä koko matkaketjua. Silloin ei junalipun kovaa hintaa enää voikaan perustella nopeudella. Aikaa (ja lisämaksuakin) tuhraantuu myös siinä, kun ensin täytyy hinata itsensä sinne rautatieasemalle. Eikä matkakohde siellä toisessakaan kaupungissa välttämättä ole aseman nurkalla.


Yksi aika mielenkiintoinen vertailu on vertailla junalippujen 1980-luvun lopun markka- ja nykyisiä eurohintoja. Ei kauhean suurta numeraalista eroa.
Matkan kokonaisajassa bussi monesti on nopeampi, mutta edullisuus- ja kätevyysaspektit ajavat monia matkustajia niihin myös keskustojen välillä, jolloin kokonaismatka-aika onkin pidempi.

----------


## GT8N

> Business-osasto on itse asiassa niin surkea, että sen jälkeen kun lehtitarjontaa supistettiin, päättelin että edes työmatkoilla -- vaikka firma maksaa -- ei kannata maksaa siitä lisähintaa vaan mennä suoraan 2. luokkaan. Pendolinossa sentään 1. luokassa on edes vähän tilavammat penkit.
> 
> No, myönnettäköön että 2. kerroksessa matkustaminen on hieman rauhallisempaa, kun ei ole läpi kulkevia matkustajia. Myös lisäpalveluita kuten inva-wc / lastenhoitohuone, perheosasto, leikkitila yms. löytyy kiitettävästi. Mutta miksi ihmeessä uusi hieno kalusto on tehty niin ankeaksi sisustuksella ja kalustuksella? Ja vastaan itselleni: vaikuttaa siltä, että ainoat kriteerit ovat olleet kestävyys ja nopea siivottavuus (kova lattiamateriaali, ei kunnon verhoja, roskikset pelkkiä pussinippuja). Täytyy sanoa, että vaikka perinteisesti Suomessa suositaan mieluummin linoleumia yms. kuin kokolattiamattoa, niin esim. Pendolinon 1. luokan kokolattiamatto tuntuu ihan eri tavalla ylelliseltä, ja pitkällä matkalla ei tunnu ollenkaan pahalta ajatukselta ottaa kengät pois jalasta ja tassutella siinä sukkasillaan (jos kehtaa) -- 2. luokan kovalla ja kuraisella lattialla ei välttämättä tunnu yhtä hyvältä ajatukselta...


Yksi selittäjä säälittävälle Business-luokalle 2. kerroksessa on se, että valtaosa niistä on ollut ennen toista luokkaa, muutos Business-luokaksi tehtiin teippaamalla ikkunoihin Business-tarrat, sekä lisäämällä lehtihylly.

Matkustaessani Saksassa usealla ICE:llä, alkoi "niin hieno" pendolino (tarkoituksella pienellä kirjaimella) tuntua todella ahtaalta, säälittävältä ja epämukavalta. Puhumattakaan luotettavuudesta.

ICE:ssä kun on tilavat käytävät, mukavat penkit, lasiset päätyseinät ja ovet, peilejä, lattiamatot, toimivat ja selkeä infonäytöt ym. ym. Ja kaikki se ahtaammassa kuormaulottumassa ja _2. luokassa_. Ei jäänyt epäselväksi, oliko kyseessä loistojuna, vai pitsanpyörittäjien virveli.

Junaan pääsi ilman pakkomyytävää paikkalippua, sekä istuimien kohdalla hattuhyllyssä oli pieni näyttö, jossa luki jokin asemaväli, jos paikka oli varattu. Esim. Mannheim - Stuttgart, siten saattoi valita vapaan paikan, tai käyttää varattua paikkaa toisen välin. _Tunnetusti vastaavahan on yksinkertaisesti mahdotonta Suomessa._




> Yksi aika mielenkiintoinen vertailu on vertailla junalippujen 1980-luvun lopun markka- ja nykyisiä eurohintoja. Ei kauhean suurta numeraalista eroa.
> Matkan kokonaisajassa bussi monesti on nopeampi, mutta edullisuus- ja kätevyysaspektit ajavat monia matkustajia niihin myös keskustojen välillä, jolloin kokonaismatka-aika onkin pidempi.


Ei ole pitkä aika kun oli jokin pikku-uutinen, jossa hinnat oli suhteutettu siten, että Hki-Tpe junalipun hinta 1980 9 jne. Kuitenkaan niin ministeriö, liikenneministeri kuin VR:kään uskaltaneet kommentoida asiaa, eikä siitä sitten tullut sen enempää.

Sveitsissä kuka tahansa täyden hinnan maksava voi ostaa alennuskortin vuodeksi. Muistaakseni se oli 200 frangia, ja sillä saa kaikki junaliput puoleen hintaan. Tämä on hyvä etu vähänkin enemmän matkustavalle.

Tosin Suomessa puolen hinnan liputkin ovat riistohinnoissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ic-junien osalta on totta, että 1- ja 2-kerroksisten vaunujen varustetasossa on merkittävä ero. 
> 
> Perusteltua olisi ajatella, että Ic-junien 1-kerroksiset vaunut olisivat 3. luokkaa, jossa voisi matkustaa tavallisen pikajunan hinnalla. Suositusten tasolla näihin voitaisiin erityisesti ohjata veroalennettujen eväiden nauttijoita ja kesäisin lomapassin käyttäjät ja festareille menijät. Ic-junan 3. luokasta muodostuisi tunnelmaltaan boheemin matkailun vyöhyke, johon lemmikkieläinosasto kuuluisi nykyisellä tavalla.


Ex- ja Expt-vaunut ovat sitä (boheemin matkailun vyöhykettä) osin jo nyt. VR:n lipunmyynti myy nämä paikat viimeisenä, ja itse IC:llä yksikseni matkustaessani pyrin aina Expt-hyttiin. Karkeasti ottaen kaksi kolmannesta matkoista (Hki-Tpe) on hyteissä saanut tehdä yksin.

Ja mitä tulee varustetasojen eroon, minusta 1-kerroksiset vaunut ovat mukavampia, paitsi kesäkuumalla. Ed-sarjan vaunut ovat jotenkin muovisempia ja heikkoja, esimerkiksi vessojen ovet tuntuvat menevän rikki pelkästä tavallisesta käytöstä.




> Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että 1-kerroksinen IC-vaunu on matkustusmukavuudeltaan parempi kuin 2-kerroksinen. Toki 2-kerrosvaunu on uudempi, mutta penkit ovat kovemmat ja ahtaammat, matkatavarahyllyllä on niukemmin tilaa (esim. iso matkalaukku ei mahdu), joutuu raahaamaan laukkuja portaissa jne. Erityisesti eron havaitsee 1. luokassa, jota nykyään kaiketi myös Business-luokaksi kutsutaan 2-kerrosvaunujen yhteydessä. Tuo osasto vastaa mukavuudeltaan toisen luokan osastoa. Penkit ovat yhtä ahtaat, vain materiaali taitaa olla vähän eri (mutta ei parempi).
> 
> Business-osasto on itse asiassa niin surkea, että sen jälkeen kun lehtitarjontaa supistettiin, päättelin että edes työmatkoilla -- vaikka firma maksaa -- ei kannata maksaa siitä lisähintaa vaan mennä suoraan 2. luokkaan. Pendolinossa sentään 1. luokassa on edes vähän tilavammat penkit.


Osuit asian ytimeen. Oli hämmästelyn paikka joskus 2006, kun Cx-vaunuista tehtiin lemmikkivaunuja: siirrettiin porvarimatkustajat kapeisiin 2+2-penkkeihin muovivaunujen yläkertaan ja otettiin kuratassuiset koirat nahkareclinereille röhnöttämään ja kynsimään -- äly hoi? Tällaiselle valveutuneelle junamatkustajalle uudistuksesta oli toki etua, pääsi lopultakin matkustamaan IC:n ykkösluokassa ylhäisessä yksinäisyydessä ja vieläpä rahvaan lipun hinnalla.

Jos olisin VR:llä joku asiasta vastaava päällikkö, määräisin Business-luokan uudistuksen siten, että nykypenkit heivataan Ilmalan varikolle varaosiksi ja ostetaan kunnon plyysi- tai nahkapenkit ja avo-osastoon 2+1-istumajärjestelyllä. Vaunun päätyyn pikkuinen kahvi-/lehtisalonki, jossa nojatuolit pyörivät vapaasti 360º sekä taulu-tv, josta voi valita itse kanavan (DVB-T; lisäksi oikeasti sisältöä näyttävä "VR-TV". Toisessa päädyssä voi olla pari kuudenistuttavaa hyttiä. Tämä riittänee vaativille kotimaisille ja ulkomaisille bisnesmatkustajille. Ai niin: seinille nahkaverhoilu ja ikkunoihin kuninkaallisen tummanpunaiset, raskaat samettiverhot. Tämä osasto ei ole meitä allergiamatkustajia varten!




> Puheet 1-2-3-luokista on kertakaikkisesti unohdettava historian romukoppaan, matkustusluokkajakoa (siis sitä, että tietyissä tiloissa saa oleskellakin vain tietynlaisen lipun kanssa) ei voi puolustaa kukaan tällä vuosituhannella elävä.


Miksi ei? Jos lisämaksusta saa luksusta, niin eikö sitä voi ilmaista luokkana, oli se sitten 1. luokka tai Business? Onhan ruotsinlaivoillakin eri tason hyttejä, eikä siitä kukaan loukkaannu, vaan valitsee sellaisen, jonka varustelutaso ja hinta soveltuvat omiin tarpeisiin parhaiten.

Minusta jopa uusissa järjestelmissä raitiovaunuihinkin voisi pienen Business-osaston laittaa. Jos "bemarikuskia" tai "mersumiestä" ei nappaa istua tai pahimmassa tapauksessa seistä "prolen" seassa, tämä voi maksaa lisämaksun ja astua vaunun päädyssä olevaan Business-osastoon, jossa on siis väljemmät (2+1) ja nahkaiset/plyysiset penkit. Ikkunoissa tietenkin ne verhot. Valvonta toteutettaisiin jollakin uimahalli-/metroasemaportin kaltaisella virityksellä

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Osuit asian ytimeen. Oli hämmästelyn paikka joskus 2006, kun Cx-vaunuista tehtiin lemmikkivaunuja: siirrettiin porvarimatkustajat kapeisiin 2+2-penkkeihin muovivaunujen yläkertaan ja otettiin kuratassuiset koirat nahkareclinereille röhnöttämään ja kynsimään -- äly hoi?


Tätä ihmettelin itsekin...




> Jos olisin VR:llä joku asiasta vastaava päällikkö, määräisin Business-luokan uudistuksen siten, että nykypenkit heivataan Ilmalan varikolle varaosiksi ja ostetaan kunnon plyysi- tai nahkapenkit ja avo-osastoon 2+1-istumajärjestelyllä. Vaunun päätyyn pikkuinen kahvi-/lehtisalonki, jossa nojatuolit pyörivät vapaasti 360º sekä taulu-tv, josta voi valita itse kanavan (DVB-T; lisäksi oikeasti sisältöä näyttävä "VR-TV". Toisessa päädyssä voi olla pari kuudenistuttavaa hyttiä. Tämä riittänee vaativille kotimaisille ja ulkomaisille bisnesmatkustajille. Ai niin: seinille nahkaverhoilu ja ikkunoihin kuninkaallisen tummanpunaiset, raskaat samettiverhot. Tämä osasto ei ole meitä allergiamatkustajia varten!


Kuulostaa hyvältä, kelpaisi minulle. Paitsi ehkä nahkaseinät ja punainen samettiverhoilu voitaisiin korvata jollakin HIEMAN hillitymmällä vaihtoehdolla silti luksusta uhraamatta?  :Smile: 




> Minusta jopa uusissa järjestelmissä raitiovaunuihinkin voisi pienen Business-osaston laittaa. Jos "bemarikuskia" tai "mersumiestä" ei nappaa istua tai pahimmassa tapauksessa seistä "prolen" seassa, tämä voi maksaa lisämaksun ja astua vaunun päädyssä olevaan Business-osastoon, jossa on siis väljemmät (2+1) ja nahkaiset/plyysiset penkit. Ikkunoissa tietenkin ne verhot. Valvonta toteutettaisiin jollakin uimahalli-/metroasemaportin kaltaisella virityksellä


Muistaakseni Aamulehden Moro-toimittaja matkusti joskus TKL:n bussissa bisnesluokassa: lippusiimalla eristettiin oma 2+2 penkkiä vastakkain -osasto bisnesluokaksi, ja toimittaja siemaili kahvia ja lueskeli lehtiä omassa ylhäisessä rauhassaan.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Paitsi ehkä nahkaseinät ja punainen samettiverhoilu voitaisiin korvata jollakin HIEMAN hillitymmällä vaihtoehdolla silti luksusta uhraamatta?


Toki, mutta tämä olikin tällainen "pimp my train car upholstery"-räväytys.  :Wink:  Todellisuudessa verhoilun pitäisi olla sellainen, mikä kestää vähintään 10, mieluummin 20 vuotta - paitsi käyttöä, myös muotia. Eli sen täytyisi olla ajaton, eikä liian "tätä päivää" - ylihuomenna nykytrendit saattavat olla naurun aiheena samaan tapaan kuin 80- ja 90-lukujen tyyleistä on tullut jo ihan camp-huumoria. Esimerkiksi VR:n salonkivaunu on 80-luvun loppuvuosien tyylin huipentuma pastelliverhoineen.




> Muistaakseni Aamulehden Moro-toimittaja matkusti joskus TKL:n bussissa bisnesluokassa: lippusiimalla eristettiin oma 2+2 penkkiä vastakkain -osasto bisnesluokaksi, ja toimittaja siemaili kahvia ja lueskeli lehtiä omassa ylhäisessä rauhassaan.


Joo, tällainen juttu oli joskus. Länsilinjan Scalat ovat jo nyt "1. luokan" kaupunkibusseiksi sisustettuja verhoineen ja ylipehmeine penkkeineen.  :Smile:

----------


## Hermanni

Luulempa että nämä lippujen hinnat johtuvat kahdesta asiasta, VR:än monopoliasemasta ja osittain todella vanhasta ja epätaloudellisella kalustolla liikennöinnistä (vanha kalusto on varmaan myös seurausta pitkään jatkuneesta monopoliasemasta, ei ole tarve ollut uusia riittävän ajoissa kustannustehokasta kalustoa).
Mitä olen matkaillut etelä euroopassa niin muummuassa Portugalissa junalippu maan päästä päähän maksaa noin 40!
Italiassa paikallisjunalippu maksaa noin 5 senttiä per kilometri.
Ranskassa pääsee halvimmillaan esim Nizzasta 20 pariisiin pikajunalla ja TGV junallakin vain 26!
Espanja on jossain näiden ja Suoman välillä lippujen hinnassa.

----------


## Assamies

Joo, kyllä se kallista on: Oul-Kaj teki peräti 26,60 192km mittaiselta matkalta suuntaansa.  :Eek:

----------


## moxu

Mutta ei niin kallista, ettei jotain (vahingossa) edullistakin: Helsinki-Oulu-välille saa tässä suunnassa yöpikajunan päivävaunupaikan, kun ostaa pikajuna-määrityksellä lipun Helsingistä Kouvolaan. Kun VR viisaudessaan on lakkauttanut ko.väliltä kaikki pikajunat, ohjelma reitittää yhteyden Oulun kautta, mutta hinnoittelee sen Helsingin ja Kouvolan väliseksi...

----------


## frn555

> Mutta ei niin kallista, ettei jotain (vahingossa) edullistakin: Helsinki-Oulu-välille saa tässä suunnassa yöpikajunan päivävaunupaikan, kun ostaa pikajuna-määrityksellä lipun Helsingistä Kouvolaan. Kun VR viisaudessaan on lakkauttanut ko.väliltä kaikki pikajunat, ohjelma reitittää yhteyden Oulun kautta, mutta hinnoittelee sen Helsingin ja Kouvolan väliseksi...


Onkos herralla tiedossa muita vastaavia porsaanreikiä yhteysväleillä? :Very Happy:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Rainer kirjoittaa asiaa. Olen jo pitkään ihmetellyt miksei VR:llä ole minkäänlaista kanta-asiakasjärjestelmää, edes nimellistä tällaista. Ei kerry  minkäänlaisia edes näennäisiä plussa- tai bonuspisteitä mihinkään, matkustatpa miten paljon tai vähän tahansa YTV-alueen ulkopuolisilla junilla (joissa hinta määräytyy matkan pituuden, matkustusluokan (jos 1.lk junassa vielä on) ja junan "tason" mukaan (Pendolino/IC/IC2/taajamajuna/muu), ei matka-ajan (junan nopeuden) mukaan


Nostetaanpa tämä ketju naftaliinista takaisin ajolangoille.

Nythän VR:llä on kanta-asiakasjärjestelmä, mutta kuinka moni on tullut ajatelleeksi sitä, että siitä ei oikeasti ole mitään etuja asiakkaalle? VR edellyttää tarjouslippujen hankkimiseksi Veturi-kanta-asiakasohjelmaan rekkaamista. Miksi? Jotta saadaan kasattua asiakasrekisteri, tietenkin. Ei Veturi-ohjelmasta saa plop-plop-pisteitä, eikä S-bonusta, VR-bonuksesta puhumattakaan. Mikseivät ei-veturilaiset voi hankkia tarjouslippuja? VR:llä lienee tähän vastaus hyllyssä, kuten kaikkiin muihinkin kysymyksiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nythän VR:llä on kanta-asiakasjärjestelmä, mutta kuinka moni on tullut ajatelleeksi sitä, että siitä ei oikeasti ole mitään etuja asiakkaalle? VR edellyttää tarjouslippujen hankkimiseksi Veturi-kanta-asiakasohjelmaan rekkaamista. Miksi? Jotta saadaan kasattua asiakasrekisteri, tietenkin. Ei Veturi-ohjelmasta saa plop-plop-pisteitä, eikä S-bonusta, VR-bonuksesta puhumattakaan. Mikseivät ei-veturilaiset voi hankkia tarjouslippuja? VR:llä lienee tähän vastaus hyllyssä, kuten kaikkiin muihinkin kysymyksiin.


VR:n kanta-asiakasjärjestelmä on ainutlaatuinen myös muiden aspektien suhteen. Ehtojen mukaan siitä voidaan potkaista ulos jos ei matkusta "tarpeeksi" kahden vuoden tarkastelujaksolla. Miksi? Eihän muutaman tietueen roikuttaminen tietokannassa maksa yhtään mitään ekstraa, eikä ohjelmasta asiakas saa varsinaisia etujakaan (joitakin tarjouksia lukuunottamatta). Sen sijaan asiakkaita voidaan kyllä karkottaa tehokkaasti tällä konstilla.

VR ei myöskään ole nähnyt aiheelliseksi antaa kanta-asiakkaille korttia lompakkoon vaan vaatii, että Veturi-numero pitää muistaa itse ulkoa ja näpytellä erikseen lippuja ostaessa (jos siis haluaa rekisteröidä ostonsa). Tai tiskiltä ostaessa täytyy muistaa erikseen pyytää numeron rekisteröintiä. Miksi kukaan haluaisi näillä ehdoilla rekisteröidä matkansa Veturi-ohjelmaan? Itse olen muistaakseni rekisteröinyt vain kaksi junamatkaa, joista toisen tiskillä siten että myyjä kyseli olenko jäsen ja sanoin että olen mutta en muista numeroa, jolloin myyjä itse etsi numeroni järjestelmästä nimitiedoilla. Samaan aikaan olen kyllä matkustanut huomattavasti enemmän junalla, suurin osa matkoista on vain jäänyt rekisteröimättä.

VR ei ole ymmärtänyt sitä yksinkertaista totuutta, että logollinen kortti lompakossa tarkoittaa että firma pysyy mielessä ja ostot on helppo rekisteröidä. Ilman korttia ihminen ei välttämättä edes muista kuuluuko ohjelmaan saati että tietäisi tunnusnumeroaan. "Moderni" kortiton kanta-asiakasohjelma on täysi pannukakku, jota ei muualla liene olemassa: onhan sitä vuosikaudet puhuttu ettei enää tarvita erillisiä kanta-asiakaskortteja kun kaikki tiedot voi yhdistää yhdelle sirukortille, mutta kuinka moni firma oikeasti olisi valmis luopumaan siitä luottokortin kokoisesta mainospaikasta ihmisten lompakossa? Tuskin moni.

Ihmettelen muuten sitäkin mikä ylipäänsä on koko kanta-asiakasohjelman value proposition (anteeksi, en todellakaan saa nyt mieleeni sujuvaa suomenkielistä termiä tähän). Lentoyhtiöt houkuttelevat ihmisiä keskittämään mahdollisimman paljon lennoistaan yhdelle yhtiölle, ja antavat sitten pisteitä, joilla voi tehdä kaikkea kivaa, mm. ostaa lentoja halvemmalla, nostaa itsensä bisnesluokkaan tai saada jotain muuta tavaraa tai palvelua jostakin. Ja riittävällä pistekertymällä pääsee loungeen odottamaan jne. Ajatuksena on vedota mahdollisimman paljon matkustavaan asiakkaaseen ja kannustaa matkustamaan vielä enemmän. Mitä VR sitten tarjoaa? Satunnaisia alennuksia aikoihin, jolloin ei muuten tulisi matkustaneeksi. Vetoaako tämä paljon matkustavaan, jotta tämä lisäisi normaalihintaista matkustustaan? Ei. Onko paljon matkustava halukas matkustamaan vielä lisää vapaa-ajallaan epähoukuttavina ajankohtina? Ei. Tuottaako alennusmatkailuun houkuttaminen VR:lle paljon lisätuloja? Ei paljon, vain sen verran mitä sikahalvat liput tuottavat. Siis parantaa hieman täyttöastetta, mutta tämän sivuuttaen ei houkuta ketään lisäämään muuta junankäyttöään. Koko ohjelma taitaa vedota eniten junaharrastajanörtteihin, jotka voivat matkustaa sielunsa kyllyydestä halvalla vuoroilla ja ajankohtina jotka VR erikseen osoittaa. Bisneshyöty VR:lle? Eipä paljon mitään. Ainoa on, että asiakasrekisterin pystyy koostamaan, mutta ei siitäkään paljon iloa ole, jos ei osaa käyttää sitä luovasti markkinointiin. Eikä VR osaa. Samat vakiomeilit sieltä tulevat aina, kyllästyttävää luettavaa.

Jätän tässä yhteydessä kritisoimatta uuden vihreän yritysilmeen, joka aiheuttaa pelkkää haittaa ja esim. meilissä saa VR:n viestit näyttämään poikkeuksellisen tylsiltä ja hukkumaan massaan. Vanha punavalkoinen ilme oli paljon näkyvämpi, selkeämpi ja lisäarvoa viestivämpi, ja jos sitä olisi vähän tuunannut ajanmukaisemmaksi (modernisoinut logoa, säätänyt vähän värisävyä jne.) ja ehkä täydentänyt sopivalla lisävärillä niin olisi voinut saada ihmeitä aikaan.

----------


## Kani

> VR:n kanta-asiakasjärjestelmä on ainutlaatuinen myös muiden aspektien suhteen. Ehtojen mukaan siitä voidaan potkaista ulos jos ei matkusta "tarpeeksi" kahden vuoden tarkastelujaksolla. Miksi?


Tämähän todistaa, kuinka asiakkaat tosiasiassa maksavat itse saamansa kanta-asiakastarjoukset. Jos ei osta ensin riittävän paljon täyden hinnan lippuja, ei saa sitten palautustakaan tarjouksina. Eli sama logiikka kuin S-etukorteissa ja plussakorteissa: palautetaan asiakkaalle hänen jo etukäteen maksamaa rahaa tai palveluita. Ja sitten tuntuu niin mukavalta kun saa "bonusta".

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ihmettelen muuten sitäkin mikä ylipäänsä on koko kanta-asiakasohjelman ... Koko ohjelma taitaa vedota eniten junaharrastajanörtteihin, jotka voivat matkustaa sielunsa kyllyydestä halvalla vuoroilla ja ajankohtina jotka VR erikseen osoittaa. Bisneshyöty VR:lle? Eipä paljon mitään.


Rautateihin liittyvä erityispiirre on rautatieharrastajat ja yleensä junistatykkääjät. Näitä on huomattavan paljon, he ovat luonnostaan myötämielisiä vr:lle ja heillä voi olla paljonkin vaikutusta muidenkin ihmisten käsityksiin rautateistä. Eli kyseessä on ihmisryhmä, johon vr:n kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota. Ehkäpä vr:n kannattaisi perustaa kokonaan uusi kanta-asiakasohjelma lentoyhtiöiden tapaan ja tehdä Veturista junaharrastajien ohjelma. Vr:n olisi aika edullista tarjota kaikkea harrastajakivaa, kuten tutustumisia varikoille, kalustoon, museojunamatkoja ja tosiaan puoli-ilmaisia matkoja milloin minnekin ympäri Suomea.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Vr:n olisi aika edullista tarjota kaikkea harrastajakivaa, kuten tutustumisia varikoille, kalustoon


Näitähän tarjoaa jo Nylu..., ei kun siis SRHS. Sori Arska, kun vähän lipsahti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkäpä vr:n kannattaisi perustaa kokonaan uusi kanta-asiakasohjelma lentoyhtiöiden tapaan ja tehdä Veturista junaharrastajien ohjelma. Vr:n olisi aika edullista tarjota kaikkea harrastajakivaa, kuten tutustumisia varikoille, kalustoon, museojunamatkoja ja tosiaan puoli-ilmaisia matkoja milloin minnekin ympäri Suomea.


Ehkäpä näin. Näiden ryhmien intressejä on vaikea yhdistää.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ehkäpä näin. Näiden ryhmien intressejä on vaikea yhdistää.


Tämä on henkilökohtaista: äijä kirjoitti hyvän tekstin VR:n FB-saitille. Napakkaa asiaa, jonka kruunasi hyvä loppuhuipennus  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ihmettelen muuten sitäkin mikä ylipäänsä on koko kanta-asiakasohjelman value proposition (anteeksi, en todellakaan saa nyt mieleeni sujuvaa suomenkielistä termiä tähän).


(Muistelisin, että me täällä Aalto BIZissä käytämme suomennosta "arvolupaus".)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näitähän tarjoaa jo Nylu..., ei kun siis SRHS. Sori Arska, kun vähän lipsahti.


Palaan vielä tähän, sillä alkuperäinen ajatukseni selvästi kaipaa vähän kehittämistä. Rautatieharrastajilla on tosiaan jo kerhoja nettifoorumeja ja vastaavaa, eikä Veturi-asiakasohjelmasta kannata tietenkään tehdä näille kilpailijaa. Mutta arvelisin, että jokaista rautatieharrastajaa kohden on kymmenen junista pitävää, jotka eivät kuitenkaan viitsi, ehdi tai yksinkertaisesti ilkeä varsinaisesti harrastaa rautateitä. Jos tälle porukalle pystyttäisiin tarjoamaan jotain, niin se olisi aikamoinen pr-voitto vr:lle. Nyt en kuitenkaan osaa sanoa, mitä konkreettista tämä voisi olla.

----------


## ultrix

> Palaan vielä tähän, sillä alkuperäinen ajatukseni selvästi kaipaa vähän kehittämistä. Rautatieharrastajilla on tosiaan jo kerhoja nettifoorumeja ja vastaavaa, eikä Veturi-asiakasohjelmasta kannata tietenkään tehdä näille kilpailijaa. Mutta arvelisin, että jokaista rautatieharrastajaa kohden on kymmenen junista pitävää, jotka eivät kuitenkaan viitsi, ehdi tai yksinkertaisesti ilkeä varsinaisesti harrastaa rautateitä. Jos tälle porukalle pystyttäisiin tarjoamaan jotain, niin se olisi aikamoinen pr-voitto vr:lle. Nyt en kuitenkaan osaa sanoa, mitä konkreettista tämä voisi olla.


Yksi konkreettinen asia olisi matkat paikkoihin, joihin ei yleensä pääse. Tarkoitan tällä näitä 10-20 henkilön käyntejä asetinlaitetornissa, VRKK:n simulaattoreilla, mutta myös täyspitkiä elämysjunia, joilla ajetaan paikkoihin, joihin ei normaalisti liikennöidä. Kuuluu museorautatieyhdistysten toimialaan, mutta nykykalustolla koko kansalle markkinoituna elämysmatkat vaikkapa Vartiuksen maisemiin saattaisivat kerätä uteliaita kyytiin.

----------


## kuukanko

HS on tehnyt tuoreen jutun aiheesta: "Sikakallista!"  junan hinta hirvittää, mutta halpabussissa on ahdasta

VR tosin vastaa haasteeseen entistä vahvemmin: käynnissä oleva Veturin KesäSäästö -kampanja taitaa olla aggressiivisin tähän mennessä järjestetty VR:n alennuskampanja.

----------


## hmikko

> VR tosin vastaa haasteeseen entistä vahvemmin: käynnissä oleva Veturin KesäSäästö -kampanja taitaa olla aggressiivisin tähän mennessä järjestetty VR:n alennuskampanja.


Juu, ainakin itselläni on kesäkampanjan kanssa ensimmäistä kertaa ollut semmoinen tunne, että alennuslähtöjä on helposti saatavilla itsellekin sopiviin aikoihin ilman, että lippuja tarvitsee ostaa kuukautta etukäteen. Hintakin on kovasti kilpailukykyinen halpabussien kanssa. Tosin vaihdollisiin matkoihin tarjouksia pitää edelleen klikkailla matkan etapeille erikseen verkkokaupasta, se kun ei näemmä tajua tarjota tarjousta koko matkalle kuin joskus harvoin.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Mikael Aro lupaa laskea VR:n kaukojunaliikenteen lippujen hintoja merkittävästi ja pysyvästi.

----------


## Pezqu

VR:ltä kovia sarjalipputarjouksia https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/sarjalipputarjous

Itseäni lämmittää kovasti 10e/suunta Tampere - Helsinki.

----------


## zige94

> VR:ltä kovia sarjalipputarjouksia https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/sarjalipputarjous
> 
> Itseäni lämmittää kovasti 10e/suunta Tampere - Helsinki.


Itse ostin tiistaina 20kpl Turku-Helsinki lippuja, 7,90e/suunta. Sama hinta aina niin jo olisivat junat täynnä ja VR tahkoisi rahaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuten VR on luvannut, niin kampanjat saavat jatkoa. Nyt on vuorossa Veturin SyysSäästö, jossa lippuja myydään halvalla, kunhan lipun ostaa viimeistään 48 tuntia ennen lähtöä.

----------


## Pezqu

VR on uusinut tänään sarjalipputarjouksensa, esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki 99e/10 matkaa.

https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/sarjalipputarjous

----------

